# Syked1's Welding and Fabrication



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Well guys i thought i would put it out there more publicly that i am doing CAD designs and CNC Laser or Waterjet Cut Parts as well as general Welding and Metal Fabrication.... 

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices 

All prices for RAW STEEL in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut bike parts

Laser Cutting Services price list of Bike Parts:


For 12" parts take off $ 5 a part

16" and 20" all the same prices as listed

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes see list where applicable

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 - buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cool, playa, nice to see you finnaly made the topic:
another great price and more options for customers ttt for skyed1


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx buddy - oh and thats unsolicited feedback right there, he has never bought anything from me :thumbsup: thx man


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 05:39 PM~17251430
> *Well guys i thought i would put it out there more publicly that i am doing CAD designs and CNC Laser or Waterjet Cut Parts as well as general Welding and Metal Fabrication....
> 
> Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices
> ...


FINNALY U STARTED UR TOPIC..
NICE POST UR WORK TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE SKYED1


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD................GREAT LUCK TO YA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 07:43 PM~17251483
> *thx buddy - oh and thats unsolicited feedback right there, he has never bought anything from me :thumbsup: thx man
> *


dont say never yet, its to early to say that. Blue crush is still in the works and more work is still in progress for it. you are on my list to be a part of it too :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 20 2010, 08:47 PM~17251527
> *dont say never yet, its to early to say that. Blue crush is still in the works and more work is still in progress for it. you are on my list to be a part of it too :0
> *



OOOO :thumbsup: anytime buddy 

here is my photobucket account for yall to look through

Fabrication/welding/cads/cut parts

http://s743.photobucket.com/home/JC_s_Weld...esign/allalbums


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Cellphone holder










Ipod holder










Archos AV700 Holder - Portable media centre and Portable DVR


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

NICE PRICES


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT. FOR THE HOMIE. after we get the parts for TOUCH OF CLASS done , ill be lookin to start some cad desighns later on in this year for DRAGON HEART.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS+Apr 20 2010, 09:32 PM~17252012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx buddy  anytime bro, you kno ima do right what the other guy couldnt deliver on his crappy promise, and it will be my pleasure to work on the new project


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking good keep up the good work.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 09:43 PM~17252159
> *Looking good keep up the good work.
> *


Thanks


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 06:39 PM~17252116
> *Thanks been offering them for a while now, but on my thread and the classifieds, now time to get the word out. Prices good till the end of the month, depending on how things go, then may go up a $5-20 Reservations always accepted
> thx buddy  anytime bro, you kno ima do right what the other guy couldnt deliver on his crappy promise, and it will be my pleasure to work on the new project
> *


hey jay. if you want i could pm you a pic of the frame im using for my secret build.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 20 2010, 09:47 PM~17252220
> *hey jay. if you want i could pm you a pic of the frame im using for my secret build.
> *


ok, but id rather just concentrate on the other one first then go at it full tilt. less confusion and full concentration = good results


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i got a ton of shit i wanna post so ill do it in some kind of order like... CADS followed by cut parts where possible then cads uncut then fab work


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

26" sword fork for local homie PIMPSEB aka Glueboy aka Jean-Seb










cut part


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

HNICustom and his wifey's 26" Heart shaped fork support bars & 10/12" sword fork


























Cut:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 07:56 PM~17253237
> *HNICustom and his wifey's 26" Heart shaped fork support bars & 10/12" sword fork
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

My personal Bird on a Wire plaque for my display - triple layer birds, invisible set-screwed from behind so we dont see it. 










Cut/engraved:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

BAD ASSSSSSSSS......... :boink: :boink:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehhe thx buddy


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NICE WORK BRO KEEP IT UP


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Parts i CADed for D-Ice69 my good buddy :thumbsup: - original flake design by Justdeez but I adapted it for this part - tribal design also by Just deez (which is really the rim trims) and i adapted it to this part:

knock-off for conti kit









Contikit:










Pedals top plate:









rough Concept for a seatpan - never was used









Crown:









Part Cut by me :


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

ttt for syked1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Apr 20 2010, 11:07 PM~17253416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx twan


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

good work big Jay :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 20 2010, 11:12 PM~17253513
> *:cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 20 2010, 11:13 PM~17253528
> *good work big Jay :biggrin:
> *


Thx Dave


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

REAL BAD ASS WORK LIKE ALWAYS !!!! :biggrin: 
YOU MAKE PART THAT ARE THE BEST & NOTHING LESS !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
CONGRADULATION BUDDY FROM 
ME YOUR FRIEND JEFF AKA 
D-ICEY-J  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx buddy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, childsplay69


:wave: hey bro hows things


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 06:49 PM~17252251
> *ok, but id rather just concentrate on the other one first then go at it full tilt. less confusion and full concentration = good results
> *


alright thats cool. but when the time comes that DRAGON HEART comes out. k-town will be on the map. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you betcha


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

nice work. good luck on your sales :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks 

:wave: mornin Sal


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

TTT Nice work budy!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 10:09 PM~17253456
> *Parts i CADed for D-Ice69 my good buddy :thumbsup: - original flake design by Justdeez but I adapted it for this part - tribal design also by Just deez (which is really the rim trims) and i adapted it to this part:
> 
> knock-off for conti kit
> ...


DAM HOMIE.............. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Apr 21 2010, 04:21 PM~17260264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Mikey


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> My personal Bird on a Wire plaque for my display - triple layer birds, invisible set-screwed from behind so we dont see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx thx


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wasssup bro, just wanted to wish u luck in ur buisness and from what I've seen very nice designs bro.. keep it up


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Apr 21 2010, 08:29 PM~17262726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a bunch guys


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Complete set of cads designed for fun, for sale or i may keep them if no1 buys them... $600 for complete cut set of whats there and ill pay up to $40 of the shipping.


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

NICE


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Also got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Parts for Killa Lowrider AKA joe $$ local buddy - no its not a batman theme bike lol just some funky shit - LUX montreal

Complete set:









Crown:









Fender brace:









Pedals:









Steering:









Sissybar:









Forks:









Axlenut covers/knock-offs:









Bullet Light Bracket:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

PArts designed and fender plates cut for local homie Nelson



















Cut panels:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 21 2010, 10:42 PM~17265355
> *PArts designed and fender plates cut for local homie Nelson
> 
> 
> ...


nice i like the fork peices alot, any pics of those mounted


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

nope forks havent been made, and am not sure when they will be sadly  th white is the base layer and the blue is a double layer


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yea they are dope


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup sure are, projects on hold for a while i guess buddy wanted to go do some humanitarian aide down south with his church or something im not too clear on whats goin on


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

theyd look great on my green bike


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehe


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...... :biggrin: SIKED1......WE GOT ARE PART'S TODAY.....UR ON SOME SHIT SENDIN SOME THIN THAT FUCKIN SICK TO MY HOUSE :wow: :biggrin:    PERFECT.....TO THA ''T'' :wow: U THA MAN HOMIE....THANX   FROM H.N.I.C. FAMILY.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........SOME MORE............ :biggrin: :biggrin: MY WIFE LOVE'S EM' :biggrin:   THANX HOMIE......GREAT FUCKIN' WORK      CANADA.....STAND THA FUCK UP........   NOW ON TO THA NEXT PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks a bunch brother and sister  yeah they are fukin rad buddy

i think your parcel for me arrived at the post office goin to go get it


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 22 2010, 03:18 PM~17271985
> *thanks a bunch brother and sister  yeah they are fukin rad buddy
> 
> i think your parcel for me arrived at the post office goin to go get it
> *


WOW...ALLREADY..??? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup dont forget we just across the border  a lil 5-6 hour ride away


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 22 2010, 04:12 PM~17272494
> *yup dont forget we just across the border  a lil 5-6 hour ride away
> *


 :biggrin:   UR WRITE....SO IF U DONT LIKE THA HEAD LIGHT.... JUST INCASE.....I CAN SEND U A $25-$30.00 MO  NO PROB....IR TACK IT ON FOR THA NEXT ORDER......BUT I THINK UR GONA LIKE IT....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya bro its really cool thx


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 22 2010, 04:26 PM~17272625
> *ya bro its really cool thx
> *


KOOL..........


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 22 2010, 04:26 PM~17272625
> *ya bro its really cool thx
> *


Y U GOT IT........ :0 :cheesy: ?????????


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya its was that parcel


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

post up my cads


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sure thing buddy, gonna wait till i complete the rim trim ok ? tomorrow i will post them, had to go set up for a small show tonight with jeff aka d-ice


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 22 2010, 09:21 PM~17276511
> *sure thing buddy, gonna wait till i complete the rim trim ok ? tomorrow i will post them, had to go set up for a small show tonight with jeff aka d-ice
> *


ight ko0l :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 24 2010, 10:46 PM~17292650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice hella klean :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx we at a small show for motorcycles and tattoo's but its pretty cool


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

finally back and settled in from a full weekend at a motorcycle and tattoo show... just 3 bikes from our club present, D-Ice, me, and Ant-Twan with his trike.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 25 2010, 12:44 AM~17292624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got any more pics of the hunny in the back????? :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 24 2010, 11:45 PM~17292628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did you get the forks black like that 

it doesnt look like paint to me


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 25 2010, 10:15 PM~17299781
> *how did you get the forks black like that
> 
> it doesnt look like paint to me
> *


its black chrome bud, expensive stuff right there


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Apr 25 2010, 11:13 PM~17299729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup  about 3x the price of normal chrome and still less then real gold - and the reason i still got a shit load of stuff to plate cause its so expensive and i got a ton of parts yet to black chrome, steering, sissybar, 2x mirrors, continental kit 4x bars and the rim mount, a birdcage seatpost, 2 small birds off that plaque i made, 2 other birds to plate gold, base plate to regular chrome, and the twisted seat pan i made.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Forks and sisybar, rim trims for west_13
forks / sissybar desinged by D-Ice aka jeff
Rim trim designed / all CADS by me - cuts by me in the next few weeks 


Sissybar: 









Forks:









Rim trims:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 25 2010, 08:41 PM~17300194
> *Forks and sisybar, rim trims for west_13
> forks / sissybar desinged by D-Ice aka jeff
> Rim trim designed / all CADS by me - cuts by me in the next few weeks
> ...


HELL YA THEY CAME OUT KLEAN..


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 08:51 PM~17251592
> *Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer
> 
> 1x = $ 60 Each
> ...



sold 10x of these plates to a guy with a custom shop, now hes gonna make a repeat order of 50x if the price is right  good business transaction over the weekend


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Apr 25 2010, 09:18 PM~17299821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ok i didnt know what it was i thought it could have possibly been anodized


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no anodizing is only done on aluminum  but there is powder coating that looks kinda similar


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt more cad and cut pics of some shit i made for the cabin...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Key rack:










moose for double layer on key rack, and for decoration on lamp bases made of wood:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cut parts;


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yo big moose gotaa bloody nose and dripping on lil moose, get that focker a tissue syked just kidding thats cool man going beyond the bike world with the cads nice, keep em coming


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 26 2010, 08:55 PM~17309893
> *yo big moose gotaa bloody nose and dripping on lil moose, get that focker a tissue syked just kidding thats cool man going beyond the bike world with the cads nice, keep em coming
> *


hehehehehehehe yeah man he needs a hanky - yeah my folks got a camp in the bush on a lake so it fits the whole outdoors theme


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 26 2010, 09:52 PM~17310552
> *
> *



:wave: hey buddy how are you :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2010, 09:13 PM~17310818
> *hehehehehehehe yeah man he needs a hanky - yeah my folks got a camp in the bush on a lake so it fits the whole outdoors theme
> *


i hear that i live in a log cabin house and when we first moved in there were moose everywhere


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

so then you know how it goes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2010, 09:31 PM~17311055
> *so then you know how it goes
> *


yessir


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Doing a great job bro :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx twan


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:
HI BIG -J !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hello hello


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices 

** Valid on any new orders and reservations be4 the end of the month. 

Prices will go up slightly $5-20 at the end of the month unless i prolong the sale past then.

All prices for RAW STEEL in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

For 12" parts take off $ 5 a part

16" and 20" all the same prices as listed

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes see list where applicable

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:cheesy: BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 28 2010, 12:58 PM~17329710
> *:cheesy: BADASS :thumbsup:
> *


TOLD YOU !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 28 2010, 09:59 AM~17329723
> *TOLD  YOU  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


HOW ABOUT GOLD PLATING? DOES HE DESIGN,CUTS AND PLATE THE PARTS?


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 28 2010, 01:04 PM~17329779
> *HOW ABOUT GOLD PLATING? DOES HE DESIGN,CUTS AND PLATE THE PARTS?
> *


YUP HE DOES CAD DESING , AND HE CUTS !!!
AS 4 THE PLATING HE WILL GIVE YOU THE LAST DETAILS .. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: WAS UP FELLAS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2010, 07:45 PM~17309794
> *cut parts;
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956+Apr 28 2010, 01:04 PM~17329779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :wave: sup buddy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Apr 28 2010, 05:28 PM~17332341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mike, whats up bro ? how yall doin did you guys get snow yesterday? Yeah yall need one of them for yr place upstate


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: hey its davey dave


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

AND HERE IS D-JEFFY- JEFF  :biggrin: !!!!! 
    HEHEHE !!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehe


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 28 2010, 05:46 PM~17333150
> *Hey Mike, whats up bro ? how yall doin did you guys get snow yesterday? Yeah yall need one of them for yr place upstate
> *


........WAS UP ...NA NO SNOW....BUT SHITY WEATHER :biggrin:  U GUY'S GOT HIT :biggrin: :wow: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya we got a good 2 inches, but it all melted yesterday


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep up the good work homie.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2010, 07:19 AM~17338639
> *ya we got a good 2 inches, but it all melted yesterday
> *


:0 That's all??

Damn, in south-shore, I recieve somtN like 7-8 inches!!! :angry: 

The roof of the gazebo on the deck completely collapse :thumbsdown:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

shit that sucks bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TGIF ttmft


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 30 2010, 07:18 AM~17349274
> *TGIF ttmft
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 30 2010, 07:18 AM~17349274
> *TGIF ttmft
> *


 :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 25 2010, 10:18 PM~17299821
> *its black chrome bud, expensive stuff right there
> *



Aww, you said BUD. That guy form BicycleDesigner is gonna get you :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 30 2010, 01:18 PM~17351765
> *Aww, you said BUD. That guy form BicycleDesigner is gonna get you  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 edit that opps sorry BUD :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey Syked. :wave: Got some mirrors & pedals for ya when JustDeez is done with the CAD.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

TTT for syked1


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 30 2010, 01:39 PM~17351900
> *Hey Syked. :wave: Got some mirrors & pedals for ya when JustDeez is done with the CAD.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

awsome, cant wait to see them


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices 

All prices for RAW STEEL in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN


*New adjusted prices for May 1st


Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

For 12" parts take off $ 5 a part

16" and 20" all the same prices as listed

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes see list where applicable

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount

**Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE
syked1


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx buddy syked1 lol


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 1 2010, 11:10 AM~17359613
> *thx buddy syked1 lol
> *


my bad lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

its all good. like i told you yesterday, CADS are done will go out monday to be worked and friday ill have them


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 1 2010, 11:12 AM~17359624
> *its all good. like i told you yesterday, CADS are done will go out monday to be worked and friday ill have them
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Cads of parts for Excaliber:

Sissybar:









Sproket









Handlebars:









Forks:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 1 2010, 11:15 AM~17359641
> *Cads of parts for Excaliber:
> 
> Sissybar:
> ...


NICE KEEP THE G00D WORK UP. :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Extended down crown made by me for Ant-wan:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

26" frame with diamond tank and skirts:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup mitch, wasup jeffy jeff come on down when yr ready bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

frame me and jeff (d-ice) made - still not finished but soon


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1+May 1 2010, 02:19 PM~17359663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


real nice work big-j !! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

26" daily for d-ice:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

my 26" daily:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE'S............... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx buddy


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 2 2010, 12:28 PM~17365335
> *thx buddy
> *


...........NICE DAILY'S        :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: wassup guys, im fukin sick as a dog with a nasty cold or some shit


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 3 2010, 07:45 PM~17377238
> *:wave: wassup guys, im fukin sick as a dog with a nasty cold or some shit
> *



:0 oh for real!!!! That's shitty news bro :thumbsdown:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya i think i got it from a guy at work... sucks ass


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 3 2010, 04:45 PM~17377238
> *:wave: wassup guys, im fukin sick as a dog with a nasty cold or some shit
> *


hope you get better soon. i'm trying to recover my self.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 3 2010, 10:21 PM~17379200
> *ya i think i got it from a guy at work... sucks ass
> *


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: that suck  
take good care of yourself to get better fast buddy !!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah it blows, my whole body aches, and i spit up a ton of green shit which hurts the throat


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 07:03 AM~17384345
> *yeah it blows, my whole body aches, and i spit up a ton of green shit which hurts the throat
> *


DAMMMMMMM  THAT,S NOT COOL :nosad: HAVE YOU SEEN A DOC IF NOT MAYBE YOU SHOULD TO HELP YOU GET BETTER :yes: :yes: !!!!
SO I TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF & GET BETTER FAST BUDDY !!!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no its just a regular cold, i got it from a guy at work, who isnt there as of this week 

LUX license plate:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

here guys i re-sized the LUX pendant (og cad by justdeez along time ago) : OG pendant is about 5.5" long:










new size about 4" long:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices 

All prices for RAW STEEL in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

*New adjusted prices for May 1st

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

For 12" parts take off $ 5 a part

16" and 20" all the same prices as listed

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes see list where applicable

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount

**Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

workin on bike frame skirts for MadrigalKustoms and his raffle bike for the relay for life...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

its getting there


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

almost finished


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks good homie. Since it's a solid piece with the letters it would look cool, or if you could ad more of the triangles it would look good, to make it look a little more sunny. Thanks again homie for all your help.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

will do buddy, check back later.... also the LUX san jose/nor cal cats are doin something for the relay too, might wanna check out their car wash  and im glad to help out for a good cause


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices 

All prices for RAW STEEL in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

*New adjusted prices for May 1st

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

For 12" parts take off $ 5 a part

16" and 20" all the same prices as listed

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes see list where applicable

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount

**Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 5 2010, 04:30 PM~17400443
> *Looks good homie. Since it's a solid piece with the letters it would look cool, or if you could ad more of the triangles it would look good, to make it look a little more sunny. Thanks again homie for all your help.
> *




Maybe you could make the letters with pinstripes or found an artistic way to wrote them  


...just an idea


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 6 2010, 06:04 PM~17411451
> *Maybe you could make the letters with pinstripes or found an artistic way to wrote them
> ...just an idea
> *


Cest copyright, donc mieux de pas trop jouer avec  puis a ca taille sera trop dur

its a copyrighted logo, better not to mess with it  and at its size, it would be more difficult and could possibly come out less attractive


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

tgif f_ckers


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

its a new day, a new dollar :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WAS UP HOMIE.................. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: wasup mike


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back up ttt :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey, i also have flakes for sale... - 3 different mixes - high temperature flake for Powder coating or liquid paint - 800 Deg. - about 0.015" - 0.020" no thicker


Silver mix - silver, gold, copper
Blue/Silver mix - silver, blue, either a dark blue or a purple
Rainbow mix - Red, silver, light gold, aqua, light green


Jai du flake pas cher - 3 mix different - $ 20 l'OZ ou bien 28 Grams

silver mix - silver, gold, copper/cuivre
blue/silver mix - silver, blue, soit un bleue foncer ou un mauve leger
Rainbow mix - Red, silver, gold leger, aqua, vert leger 

elle sont tous a peu pres des mix a part egale....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt mornin guys

West_13 ill have your things today, i am receiving a pallet today at my work of your parts...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 10 2010, 05:29 PM~17445433
> *Hey, i also have flakes for sale... - 3 different mixes - high temperature flake for Powder coating or liquid paint - 800 Deg. - about 0.015" - 0.020" no thicker
> Silver mix - silver, gold, copper
> Blue/Silver mix - silver, blue, either a dark blue or a purple
> ...


........ANY PIC'S :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ill try when i get home and take pics of West_13 stuff 

mixes are about an even mix of all colours in their respective mixes


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep up the good work homie.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 04:20 PM~17455712
> *ill try when i get home and take pics of West_13 stuff
> 
> mixes are about an even mix of all colours in their respective mixes
> *


really dammmm could you pm some pics of west-13 !!! 
:wow: :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

when i take them and upload them...


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 03:54 AM~17451503
> *ttt mornin guys
> 
> West_13 ill have your things today, i am receiving a pallet today at my work of your parts...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: pics..


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i just got home, so a lil :420: and some pics comin up


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 02:37 PM~17456571
> *i just got home, so a lil :420: and some pics comin up
> *


ight ko0l csn wait
to see how they came out.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

to a T-T-T homie, they are sick, i was checkin them out all day, showed them to the outdoor fancy lamp/lamppost making industrial designers and they loved it


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 05:33 PM~17456516
> *when i take them and upload them...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 02:41 PM~17456607
> *to a T-T-T homie, they are sick, i was checkin them out all day, showed them to the outdoor fancy lamp/lamppost making industrial designers and they loved it
> *


cant wait..to see them


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 11 2010, 06:05 PM~17456874
> *cant wait..to see them
> *


here you go:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 03:22 PM~17457065
> *here you go:
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya they came out
fukin tight..


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 03:22 PM~17457065
> *here you go:
> 
> 
> ...


nice , lookin tight.:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 11 2010, 06:25 PM~17457091
> *hell ya they came out
> fukin tight..
> *


yup yup


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 06:22 PM~17457065
> *here you go:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :thumbsup: looking super great big-bro but where is the fork ??


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

where the reader looks at the page lol


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 06:24 PM~17457090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok bro sorry  they look real great !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup everything came out really nice


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

great super sick job !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: syked1, SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE, LuxuriouSMontreaL


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Good work homie.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx bud, yr cad will be finished here in a minute, just finishin the last letter... will send for cuts ASAP, should have next week


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

finished skirt plates for Madrigalkustoms and his relay for life bike


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 09:54 PM~17461482
> *finished skirt plates for Madrigalkustoms and his relay for life bike
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good homie good job. Thanks again.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

tt MF t



:thumbsup: Great job JzN


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 12 2010, 01:29 AM~17461897
> *Looks really good homie good job. Thanks again.
> *


thanks glad to be able to help out


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 12 2010, 02:23 AM~17462333
> *tt MF t
> :thumbsup: Great job JzN
> *


:thumbsup: thx twan


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Ttt for the homie


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: ill have the skirts next friday ship the same night


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

BIG JAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYLUXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hell yeah, the double J team was out and about tonight on bike... pics and video coming soon


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 13 2010, 10:22 PM~17485153
> *hell yeah, the double J team was out and about tonight on bike... pics and video coming soon
> *


WATS UP BROTHER


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

just got back from a 6 mile ride with d-ice


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 13 2010, 10:24 PM~17485180
> *just got back from a 6 mile ride with d-ice
> *


THAT'S KO0L..SO WAT HAVE U BEEN UP TO..


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt slept from 6pm last night till now - was fuckin tired


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 06:30 AM~17497179
> *ttt slept from 6pm last night till now - was fuckin tired
> *


That's some good rest homie.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 15 2010, 10:22 AM~17497358
> *That's some good rest homie.
> *


damn right bro, didnt help to sleep after midniight all week  and like 3am thursday night after a 6 mile bike ride


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 14 2010, 12:24 AM~17485180
> *just got back from a 6 mile ride with d-ice
> *


....DAS REAL KOOL HOMIE'S          HOW WAS IT??? :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

was awsome, pics coming soome and videos after we tweek it a bit


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

bad ass work homie.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pics of thursdays 6 mile / 10 KM ride

Park at the corner of Atwater and St-Catherine, Montreal - vue of Plaza Alexis-Nihon mall

















The Old Montreal Forum - Now AMC 22 theatres:









Me -Jay - Syked1:









Jeff - D-Ice:









Montreal Children's hospital and a bus lol









Vue of downtown from the corner of Peel and Wellington, Montreal 

















Five Roses Baking Flour mill:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 15 2010, 02:03 PM~17498442
> * bad ass work homie.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft fools


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2010, 03:03 AM~17503391
> *ttmft fools
> *




i agree...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

lol thx twan have a good night bro... Double J team hitting the streets during the day tomorrow


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2010, 03:07 AM~17503416
> *lol thx twan have a good night bro... Double J team hitting the streets during the day tomorrow
> *




same for you bro  Enjoy the ride with the sunny sunday...ahaha SUN day :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2010, 03:07 AM~17503416
> *lol thx twan have a good night bro... Double J team hitting the streets during the day tomorrow
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 16 2010, 03:09 AM~17503433
> *same for you bro  Enjoy the ride with the sunny sunday...ahaha SUN day :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


lol now you kno why its called how it is lol


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2010, 03:12 AM~17503445
> *lol now you kno why its called how it is lol
> *




yaaaaaah! pour les rides du dimanche et pour célébrer le jour du Seigneur :wow: 



:roflmao:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yo twan va voir ils veut un scene de heaven sur le plafond de chambre des enfants... p-e interessant pour toi

http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/med/1742594446.html


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2010, 03:19 AM~17503483
> *yo twan va voir ils veut un scene de heaven sur le plafond de chambre des enfants... p-e interessant pour toi
> 
> http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/med/1742594446.html
> *


Thanks alot bro... Mais je crois que c'est plus qq1 qui offre ses services que qq1 qui recherche.... en 2k, de la facon dont je le vois...  I'll check it out tomorow.... well, later


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ahhhh ok je penser qui voulait kk1 pour en faire un lol my bad lol je croix ta raison


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

je croyais que craiglist c'était just au USa???


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2010, 03:07 AM~17503416
> *lol thx twan have a good night bro... Double J team hitting the streets during the day tomorrow
> *


just let me know at what time to meet you bro !!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 16 2010, 03:28 AM~17503564
> *je croyais que craiglist c'était just au USa???
> *


no cest partout au monde


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 16 2010, 03:41 AM~17503647
> *just  let me know at  what time  to  meet  you  bro  !!!!!
> *


yeah at around 2:30-3 pm


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft - pics of ride # 2 of the year comin later after i upload them to photobucket


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Still got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping


















Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices 

All prices for RAW STEEL in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

For 12" parts take off $ 5 a part

16" and 20" all the same prices as listed

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes see list where applicable

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount

**Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Single layer base plate + 1 or 2 small rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2010, 05:57 AM~17524742
> *Still got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like
> 
> $35 raw + shipping
> ...


....BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep up the good work homie.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx dude, should have yr stuff monday tuesday at the latest


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

West_13 your stuff shipped - fukin rad packing job bro, it will arrive safe and sound homie, nothing can be bent out of shape


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 20 2010, 05:06 PM~17554909
> *West_13 your stuff shipped - fukin rad packing job bro, it will arrive safe and sound homie, nothing can be bent out of shape
> *


ight kooll thank's


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

my work

http://s743.photobucket.com/home/JC_s_Weld...esign/allalbums


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 21 2010, 09:24 AM~17560312
> *ttt
> *



:yes:


of page 15 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft did another 20 km or 12 mile ride today


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Still got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping



















Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices 

All prices for RAW STEEL in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

For 12" parts take off $ 5 a part

16" and 20" all the same prices as listed

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes see list where applicable

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount

**Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Single layer base plate + 1 or 2 small rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

4 sure bro :worship:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

CANT WAIT TO SEE MY CUSTOM MADE FORKS AND STEERING WHEEL


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes sir cant wait tto work on them :thumbsup: 

i just came back from a 8 mile ride with d-ice


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

GOD DAM 8 MILES I HATE DRIVING 8 MILES IMAGING RUNNING LOL FUCK THAT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@May 24 2010, 12:20 AM~17581743
> *GOD DAM 8 MILES I HATE DRIVING 8 MILES IMAGING RUNNING LOL FUCK THAT
> *


not running but riding bikes our daily 20"ers

no **** :uh: fukers


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 23 2010, 09:21 PM~17581765
> *not running but riding bikes our daily 20"ers
> 
> no ****  :uh: fukers
> *


8 miles is a good ride! Was the weather nice?


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

luck around were i live you ride around in a custom bike ull either A.get jumped for the bike or B.get a gun pulled and get ur bike taken


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 24 2010, 12:22 AM~17581787
> *8 miles is a good ride! Was the weather nice?
> *


hell ya bro sunny and like 87 or a bit more like 30-32 degt. celcius so like ya 87 Deg f. - 89 Deg F about


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@May 24 2010, 12:23 AM~17581797
> *luck around were i live you ride around in a custom bike ull either A.get jumped for the bike or B.get a gun pulled and get ur bike taken
> *


fuk that things are a lot more calmer then that up here, no one really really flashes a 9 or fuks around like that even in the hardest areas only on rare occasions when shits gettin taken care of lol - plus i already had 2 in my face and im still here so fuk them they better be willin to catch a body for my bike and im 6'1 and 240 so they also better be willing to take some knuckle sandwiches


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah i get you around here there all bitches alone they wont do or say anything but when they are more then one they become men some how


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@May 24 2010, 12:30 AM~17581909
> *yeah i get you around here there all bitches alone they wont do or say anything but when they are more then one they become men some how
> *


exactly fukin pussies


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

imagine bro i seen a guy get jumped for his mountain bike in the middle of the street while a shit load of cars were around honkin so they can stop they pushed him off his bike kicked him a few times and took his bike 2 dudes vs 1


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@May 23 2010, 09:23 PM~17581797
> *luck around were i live you ride around in a custom bike ull either A.get jumped for the bike or B.get a gun pulled and get ur bike taken
> *


I feel you bro. I live in the east side of salinas c.a and it really sucks. The only time I take out my bikes is for shows and I usually have some people to watch my back. If you ever google east side Salinas c.a you will see what I mean.


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

i grew in the projects of east los and south central so it was pretty crazy there when i was younger now i live boarder line of bell gardens and downey so i have all the kids that think there crazy cause of the movies they watch todays youth is done for big time


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yall would think canada is hawaii  except DOG, the hot weather and snow lol but its very peacefull


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Still got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like - Own the design and the part 

$35 raw + shipping



















Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices 

All prices for RAW STEEL in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

For 12" parts take off $ 5 a part

16" and 20" all the same prices as listed

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes see list where applicable

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount

**Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Single layer base plate + 1 or 2 small rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WAS GOOD BROTHER :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

a new day


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 25 2010, 09:26 AM~17596689
> *a new day
> *




The time has come


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yess to watch the habs start playin golf lol, they did well, maybe next year they will go further


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

TTT for the homie.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx bud, i should have news about yr stuff in a few days


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 25 2010, 07:39 PM~17601773
> *thx bud, i should have news about yr stuff in a few days
> *



Hope we will see some pics of it.... hno:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

of course


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 25 2010, 04:39 PM~17601773
> *thx bud, i should have news about yr stuff in a few days
> *


Cool no sweat homie.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

what up bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey hey wasup pedalscraperz ?

and vertex :wave: 

and twan :wave:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:  :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup jeff

wasup mike


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Sup JzN


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup wasup - gonna go meet Jeff at Orange julep and i think Dave will be there, if there is no Thunder and Lightning


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 26 2010, 07:29 PM~17613659
> *wasup wasup - gonna go meet Jeff at Orange julep and i think Dave will be there, if there is no Thunder and Lightning
> *


it was a real nice night whit full of sort night creatures lurking around !!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehhe lots of racoons (raton laveurs) creeping all around us lol... hier sior au Drag a St-Eu Jo $$ a sauter son moteur dans son Honda... une chance qu'il a une autre


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

TTT for the homie.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 27 2010, 10:25 AM~17620194
> *hehehhe lots of racoons (raton laveurs) creeping all around us lol... hier sior au Drag a St-Eu Jo $$ a sauter son moteur dans son Honda... une chance qu'il a une autre
> *


 :wow: WHAT NO WAY !!! :0 DAMMMM YOUR NOT JOKING LOL THE WORST IS I KNOW YOUR NOT C DU JOE TOUS CRACHER ÇA LOL !!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: it still worked for him to get home, but it smoked up or some shit


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices 

All prices for RAW STEEL in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

Bike Parts:

For 12" parts take off $ 5 a part

16" and 20" all the same prices as listed

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes see list where applicable

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount

**Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Single layer base plate + 1 or 2 small rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each

I can also do club plaques & pendants and any other objects that could be water or laser cut, especially if you already have a CAD file which is always welcome, if not i can design something for you.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 28 2010, 03:17 PM~17634118
> *Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices
> 
> All prices for RAW STEEL in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN
> ...


syked1 cleaning up shop








with the best prices in the biz
ttt for homeboy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each

Example:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 28 2010, 04:21 PM~17634147
> *syked1 cleaning up shop
> 
> 
> ...



thanks buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Different Sheetmetal pieces i designed and drew

Cellphone holder










Ipod holder










Archos AV700 Holder - Portable media centre and Portable DVR


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

My personal Bird on a Wire plaque for my display - triple layer birds, invisible set-screwed from behind so we dont see it. 










Cut/engraved:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good night every1


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

joeeeeee $$$$$$$$$ :wave:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 27 2010, 09:25 AM~17620194
> *hehehhe lots of racoons (raton laveurs) creeping all around us lol... hier sior au Drag a St-Eu Jo $$ a sauter son moteur dans son Honda... une chance qu'il a une autre
> *


pas sur quil soit sauter p-e probleme de transmission ou de moteur mais rien de grave qui coute cher, suffit de le faire lolll


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

TTT for the homei. And good morning.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good afternoon bro :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

door name tags for a 93-96 caddy fleetwood - Maggy Luxurious 514 Montreal member


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GOOD MORNING HOMIE'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices 

All prices for RAW STEEL in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

Laser Cutting Services price list - NO DESIGN/SETUP FEE when buying cut parts

For 12" parts take off $ 5 a part

16" and 20" all the same prices as listed

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes see list where applicable

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


Shipping: $ to be paid by client 

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond 










Forks
Sissybar
Knock-Offs
Crown
steering wheel
pedals
fender braces
Continental kit - 4 bars + rim mount


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: wasup eddie whats really good buddy?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasup wasup just took a ride on my schwinn krate - (before every1 gets all crazy its just a reproduction), damn rides good for a thick slick in the rear and a 16" in the front - cant wait to fix up my real 1972 Schwinn Krate Lemon Peeler


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Tuesday i will have stuff for Madrigalcustoms Relay for life bike, and for Maggy LUX 514 AKA Pimpor car door name tags


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

ANYTHING ON MY FORKS OR STEERING WHEEL??


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ill start them tomorrow  email me pics of yr bike [email protected]


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

hey bro i sent you about 3 pictures of my bike sorry if the files are to big


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

HEY JUST INCASE YOU DIDNT GET MY EMAIL HERE ARE SOME PICS


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 04:39 PM~17251430
> *Well guys i thought i would put it out there more publicly that i am doing CAD designs and CNC Laser or Waterjet Cut Parts as well as general Welding and Metal Fabrication....
> 
> Syked1's Cad Design, CNC cutting, and Welding - laser cut bike parts prices
> ...


is this the price list for 12" parts also?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Prices have changed Sprokets... thats before May 1st prices homie... 

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

All the way to the top for the homie, thanks for all your help.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 10 2010, 06:29 PM~17445433
> *Hey, i also have flakes for sale... - 3 different mixes - high temperature flake for Powder coating or liquid paint - 800 Deg. - about 0.015" - 0.020" no thicker
> 
> Silver mix - silver, gold, copper
> ...


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

DID YOU GET THE PICTURES OF MY BIKE??


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

not by email, so i just saved those ones above


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

K COOL cant wait to see the stuff im super stoked


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

im workin on the steering right now


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

fuck yeah cant wait


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

half roughed out for ya buddy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ohhh all done now  - steering for 57F100


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTTA


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: wasup buddy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: syked1, PASSIONATE63, pudges63


:wave: hello hello


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 3 2010, 09:14 PM~17690785
> *:wave: wasup buddy
> *


im getting ready for saturday. and sunday. this weekend is a specail weekend.
you talked to joey about mesurments yet? (no ****)


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehhehe hell no **** lol whats the special weekend? no not yet lol this weekend ill try to get it from him


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

steering wheel looks fucken sick


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: damn right, cant wait to bend it


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

i think after the forks and steering wheel i might have you done a custom sproket for me


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 4 2010, 12:26 AM~17690947
> *i think after the forks and steering wheel i might have you done a custom sproket for me
> *


anything you'd like buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

thats music to my ears and after im done with project spider imma start with my love gun bike that ones top secret i havent even shown it to the guys in my club imma have u do lots of parts for that bike


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 4 2010, 12:29 AM~17690982
> *thats music to my ears and after im done with project spider imma start with my love gun bike that ones top secret i havent even shown it to the guys in my club imma have u do lots of parts for that bike
> *


cool ill be here


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 4 2010, 12:20 AM~17690857
> *hehehhehe hell no **** lol whats the special weekend? no not yet lol this weekend ill try to get it from him
> *


Oh yeah its fathers day isnt it lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 3 2010, 09:20 PM~17690857
> *hehehhehe hell no **** lol whats the special weekend? no not yet lol this weekend ill try to get it from him
> *


tomarrows my 

and in celebrating like this
 


saturday i go to the golden corral( a buffet) for a b day party meal. and sunday im getting a new camera.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

awsome, well then have a sick weekend then matt    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 3 2010, 09:31 PM~17691023
> *Oh yeah its fathers day isnt it lol
> *


naw thats the 20th. i hosting a lil car and bike meet at the park that day.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: 
THX FOR A OTHER GREAT RIDING 
NIGHT AND A REAL GOOD TIME TO BIG BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
ABOULT THOSE SNOW FLAKE WE TALK ABOULT YOU WILL HAVE MY ANSWER IN 2 DAYS MAX GOOD NIGHT BRO !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

how are the forks coming out? any ideas yet


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got some ideas yep... will show you later on


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

K THANKS BRO UR THE BEST hey u think u can design a switch box for my truck as well im putting bags and i need a box to put th switches


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TO THE HOT MUTHA FUCKIN TOP.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah maybe, would need the size of slot hole for the switch's and how many etc


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 5 2010, 03:35 PM~17703175
> *TO THE HOT MUTHA FUCKIN TOP.
> *



x2 :wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 5 2010, 12:36 PM~17703180
> *x2 :wave:
> *


hows the weather over there?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bah was abit of rain earlier, and could be back again soon, and for the whole weekend, but went riding with D-ice last night cause it was nice out, around 65-70 Degrees and no real wind.

howz it in AZ? hot and sunny and like 95 Deg ? lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 5 2010, 12:59 PM~17703276
> *bah was abit of rain earlier, and could be back again soon, and for the whole weekend, but went riding with D-ice last night cause it was nice out, around 65-70 Degrees and no real wind.
> 
> howz it in AZ? hot and sunny and like 95 Deg ? lol
> *


its well in the hundreds in kingman. weve got every fan in the house on and its still hot.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i just saw on my weather channel 95 before the humidex lol damn nice, problem is too much UV and shit cant stay out too long


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 5 2010, 01:24 PM~17703415
> *i just saw on my weather channel 95 before the humidex lol damn nice, problem is too much UV and shit cant stay out too long
> *


lol. well at least it feels in the hundreds.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i know what you mean, ive been in weather like that, its good to get insid eto A/C when you can


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

hey wuts up man any luck on the forks?? and the switch box ill get all the info i need later im not in a hurry for that id rather have my bike up and going


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

a few cad files i re-worked from the originals for Joe $$ LUX 514 Montreal... aka killa lowrider - might get cut very soon if all goes well

Sissybar









Handlebars









Forks









Crown









Steering


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

those are gunna be some sick forks, any thing on my forks yet??


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep up the good work homie. Your work is looking real good.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 7 2010, 03:58 PM~17718013
> *Keep up the good work homie. Your work is looking real good.
> *



here are the skirts for the relay for life raffle bike


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Base plate i made for my steering, cause i didnt like the old one









































old base


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

big body caddy, door name plates


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

anything????????????


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

still doin some sketching on the forks bro, in due time buddy


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

sorry man for bothering im just so pumped up to see the parts done u have no idea


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 7 2010, 10:19 PM~17721442
> *sorry man for bothering im just so pumped up to see the parts done u have no idea
> *


i know i can understand the feeling


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

im almost done with the webs on the bike as soon as i finished welding them up ill throw some glazing puddy sand it and post some pictures


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 7 2010, 10:19 PM~17721442
> *sorry man for bothering im just so pumped up to see the parts done u have no idea
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 7 2010, 05:16 PM~17720222
> *here are the skirts for the relay for life raffle bike
> 
> 
> ...


parts came out sick bro thanks.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

All the way to the top for the homie, thanks for all your support.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thank you, I had to support this cause it was a no brainer


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sent


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

TTT for the homie doing real good work.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 9 2010, 05:02 PM~17739403
> *TTT for the homie doing real good work.
> *



:thumbsup: tt MF t


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx guys


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

anything????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17720490
> *Base plate i made for my steering, cause i didnt like the old one
> 
> 
> ...


that bas going to look alot better


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes sir


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 9 2010, 08:44 PM~17742240
> *yes sir
> *


what you going to do with the steering wheel chrome?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

all my shit will be black chrome for the most part


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 9 2010, 09:19 PM~17741934
> *anything????
> *


?????? something like this ??????


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

god dam that lookd fucken sick what if you take out the spider and add something else i love the webs tho i think it looks sick


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

hey bro you think u can do just the webs but put something so that way they can be real strong so i can be able to ride god i love the webs


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah i can do that, i was workin it abit yest. ill show you later on today after work


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Sup 514 je fait pour Ced des plaques pour son garage et puis je demande si y aura d'autre monde qui vont vouloir une aussi, car avec plus de plaques couper, moin cher ca coute pour tlm

36" x 16" LUX logo $87.5 chaque jusque 3x - CED prendre 2x pis je prenderais le 3ieme

shipped taxes inclus

si on ce rendre a 5x cest $75 chaque pour TLM shipped taxes inclus

10x sera seulment $65 chaque TLM shipped taxes inclus


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

WUS UP BRO ANY THING ELSE ON THE FORKS?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

workin on them homie, seeing how i can make them work nicely, and i think im on the way  ill send you a preview here in a few


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

k thanks bro god dam i love how the webs look so far


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

if the web parts are made up of 3/8" lines it should be pretty solid no?


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

o hope so imma be riding my bike im not gunna be jumping off curbs or anything i should be ok is that the thickest you can make them


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no i could make them thicker probably, let me see what it looks like the raw design, give me 5 ill show you what i got laid out


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

k sounds good what if you put some small spiders were the bolts are gunna go that way its a little stronger there


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah around the hole will have re-inforcements as solid parts...


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

o right sounds good when you finish it post it so we can get this parts made u have no idea how pumped up i am for these parts


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

more like this - where the holes will be, those will be solid areas - i may have to leave a bit more off the bottom so it doesnt come down too far - also do you need a large space between the upper t-bar and crown holes to re-align the crown and bolt(usually done on schwinn girls frames cause it takes a super long t-bar) ?


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

that looks sick u think u can add some more little webs on the middle parts like more little links


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 10 2010, 10:34 PM~17753561
> *that looks sick u think u can add some more little webs on the middle parts like more little links
> *


you mean like cut the spaces in half?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 10 2010, 10:32 PM~17753542
> *more like this - where the holes will be, those will be solid areas - i may have to leave a bit more off the bottom so it doesnt come down too far - also do you need a large space between the upper t-bar and crown holes to re-align the crown and bolt(usually done on schwinn girls frames cause it takes a super long t-bar) ?
> 
> 
> ...




This part look nice   Originality :thumbsup:


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

something like this but nicer then what i did with all the lines i did curved


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

dam imma sound super gay but im exited


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

lol, here is a little tweak to the other one... version 2 if you like... moved the centre of the web over-would cut one row off the top, and add a row around the centre hole - remove a row from behind the centre hole


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

dam version 2 looks sick what if you add some lines on the side to kinda make it round


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

like i said ill prob. add a row to the front, take a row off the back/top of the top, and maybe under


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

sounds good what if instead of a straight line going to the front u make it kinda wavy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool could be nice


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

k bro i hope im not to much trouble bro i just wanna get these parts done and finish my bike i hate seeing my bike in pieces


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no its no trouble at all, id rather you have something you love rather then something you just like, you know what im saying


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah i get you you think ull have the final draft today??? or am i asking for to much


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i wont have the cad done, but its started with those layouts, i have to re-trace all that stuff, on the weekend it will be finished and can go out for cuts next week if all goes well


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

thats music to my ears bro just hit me up on here for the final draft so we can get things going


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

awsome  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Things are going well for you bro :thumbsup:

keep it going Tt MF t


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thank you sir


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

SO CLOSE TO GET THEM DONE I CAN FEELIT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

:wow: thats me right now waiting to see how the parts come out


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

hey bro were you able to make the cad for the forks ?? how did the final draft come out


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

workin on it now brotha


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

hell yeah cant wait


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:h5: Sup JzN


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: hey twan

:uh: what you doin here dracula, i hear you scammin peeps get out plz


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

TTMFT for the homie doing good work.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx buddy


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WAS GOOD SIKED1........I RAN IT TO A PROBLEM WITH MY WIFE'S BIKE... :uh: ...I GOT A SMALL SWEET HEART SPROCKET AND I NEED A BIG SPROCKET SO SHE PEDAL'S LESS....BUT GOES QUICKER...I WANT TO HAVE THA SAME STYLE AS HER FORK BAR'S......DO U THINK WE CAN PULL IT OFF uffin: I JUS NEED THA BIGEST SPROCKET U CAN CUT....AND HOW DOES IT GO ...THA MORE TEETH THA FASTER.....OR WAS UP?????


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ill check into it, in the front the bigger it is the harder to peddle, but goes faster, in the rear if you go smaller its also to go faster


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 13 2010, 09:03 PM~17776310
> *hell yeah cant wait
> *



comin along ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Jun 14 2010, 08:47 PM~17786544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J-SONNNNNN!!!!! if you need a template for a 26" sprocket, i got it  

or, if yall just want me to draw something up, let me know


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: yeah thx buddy would be perfect, its what a 44 tooth sprocket? thx d if you could email it to me its my name at hotmail.com bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 15 2010, 12:08 AM~17789499
> *:wave: yeah thx buddy would be perfect, its what a 44 tooth sprocket? thx d if you could email it to me  its my name at hotmail.com bro
> *


will do. just might have to remind me later. im at the bar, not at home :happysad:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehe ok, so does that mean you tanked the interview and drownin the sorrows or had a really good one and are celebrating ? lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 15 2010, 12:17 AM~17789671
> *hehehehe ok, so does that mean you tanked the interview and drownin the sorrows or had a really good one and are celebrating ? lol
> *


hhaha. nah man. just up here chillin with my brother. sippin on a water, stealin their internets


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ahhhh


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 14 2010, 10:09 PM~17787481
> *ill check into it, in the front the bigger it is the harder to peddle, but goes faster, in the rear if you go smaller its also to go faster
> *




....YA ...I GUESS A 26'' SPROCKET ...BUT TO MATCH THA SUPPORT BARS :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yop   very soon buddy, and ill do them pedels too


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

WEST_13 you better have sent me $$$ and my air ride kit for your laser cut parts MOFO :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep the good work homie.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back up


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep up the good work. I'm all exited it's almost time to recive my parts. Thanks again for the good work and support.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

awsome, my pleasure buddy, you will see they came out nice, and are 1/16" so perfect to weld


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

can wait for the parts


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

should go out monday to cut


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

fuck yeah cant wait for the parts my bike is like 80 percent done just need to give it a few coats of primer wet sand it and paint it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

whats up my canadian brother and the rest of lux. Been a while just stoppin in to say whats good.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: thx for stoppin by bro


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

HAY SYKED1.......HOW WE LOOKIN ....???U READY FOR THAT SPROKET YET :biggrin: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 20 2010, 03:33 PM~17839303
> *
> *



U DONT LOOK TO HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

waitin for danny (justdeez) to send me a blank template  thats the way homies roll  sharing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 20 2010, 03:36 PM~17839319
> *waitin for danny (justdeez) to send me a blank template  thats the way homies roll  sharing  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




...KOOL ....DO U STILL HAVE THA HEARTS LIKE HER SUPPORT BARS???TOO MATCH...MEMBER WERE GOING BIG 26'' SPROCKET :wow: LIKE A 26'' CRUISER :wow: AND NOT TOO CRAZY....SHE HAS TO RIDE THIS ONE :biggrin: ASS THICK AS U DO THEM....LIKE A RIDER ONE.....  WHEN CAN I SEND U THA MO :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 20 2010, 04:47 PM~17839356
> *...KOOL ....DO U STILL HAVE THA HEARTS LIKE HER SUPPORT BARS???TOO MATCH...MEMBER WERE GOING BIG 26'' SPROCKET :wow: LIKE A 26'' CRUISER :wow: AND NOT TOO CRAZY....SHE HAS TO RIDE THIS ONE :biggrin: ASS THICK AS U DO THEM....LIKE A RIDER ONE.....  WHEN CAN I SEND U THA MO :biggrin:
> *



of course i do  ill get on it when i get the cad from him of the base, so if i get it today or tomorrow ill work on it right away to got out ASAP for you


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 20 2010, 04:08 PM~17839444
> *of course i do  ill get on it when i get the cad from him of the base, so if i get it today or tomorrow ill work on it right away to got out ASAP for you
> *




THANX SOOOO MUCH HOMIE


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 20 2010, 04:24 PM~17839496
> *:thumbsup:
> *




......NOW SHE WANTS .......''BABY GIRL''....WITH A HEART 0R TWO....SAME STYLE HEARTS......... :wow: CAN U DO THAT FOR ME???????? :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 20 2010, 07:58 PM~17840126
> *......NOW SHE WANTS .......''BABY GIRL''....WITH A HEART 0R TWO....SAME STYLE HEARTS......... :wow: CAN U DO THAT FOR ME???????? :wow:
> *


???? in the sproket? maybe i could, what type of font?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 20 2010, 03:36 PM~17839319
> *waitin for danny (justdeez) to send me a blank template  thats the way homies roll  sharing  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dammit! forgetting everything in my old age :angry: i'll send it out when i get home


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx for the template danny :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

GOD THE FORKS ALMOST READY I CAN FEEL IT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

your bones be right  im almost finished the cad will be done in a bit


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

dam cant wait if you can send me the design once your finished cant wait to see it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes sir, my arm is a bit sore from zoom in/zoom out - connecting all the lines lol, its not as easy as it seems, but will be done tonight


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

all the blue is complete:


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah bro i understand you my arms hurt after i do some bondo work i hate having to work the sander i would image using the mouse


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah its all the roller ball, zoom in and out lol










all done


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

TTMFT keep up the good work.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 22 2010, 08:57 AM~17853284
> *TTMFT keep up the good work.
> *


thx buddy, have you got the skirts yet?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

went to see my birds for my bird on a wire plaque and they are siccckkkkk

:wow: :wow: :0 :0 black chrome 2nd layer birds and gold 3rd layer birds


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

DAM DUDE I LOVE THE FORKS I SAID GOD DAM THERE FUCKEN SICK BRO


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

shit i sent the file today, and i realized i forgot to ask you, if in the rear of the middle t-bar bolt the web goes back about 4-1/2" is that gonna interfere at all with turning? there is a easy solution, is to add a little roll or bend to just that section bent outwards will give it some depth and texture and allow more clearence - or cut it off to the next row of cross webbing


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 20 2010, 09:16 PM~17841046
> *???? in the sproket? maybe i could, what type of font?
> *



....JUS AS REG.WRITING AS POSSIBLE... SO U CAN READ IT EASY


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok - just baby girl, and a few of those hearts? will dooooooooo i got the template from JD so i can start on it sooon :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

font like this i can re-use some letters and shapes


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

o i get you ill figure something out bro once i started putting it together if i need to cut ill do it at work ill let you know i should have the cash soon bro


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 09:31 PM~17860233
> *ok - just baby girl, and a few of those hearts? will dooooooooo i got the template from JD so i can start on it sooon :thumbsup:
> *



THANX BROTHER


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: if you have it for the end of the month its kool its only a week away, ill only have them next friday or monday maybe even tuesday with the holiday mid week


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 09:34 PM~17860273
> *font like this i can re-use some letters and shapes
> 
> 
> ...




PERFECT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 22 2010, 10:35 PM~17860286
> *o i get you ill figure something out bro once i started putting it together if i need to cut ill do it at work ill let you know i should have the cash soon bro
> *


ok kool  or bend it a bit in a brake


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 22 2010, 10:41 PM~17860339
> *PERFECT
> *


 good to go :420:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 09:41 PM~17860338
> *:thumbsup: if you have it for the end of the month its kool its only a week away, ill only have them next friday or monday maybe even tuesday with the holiday mid week
> *




THAT WORKS     END OF THA MONTH?U SAY


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 22 2010, 10:43 PM~17860359
> *THAT WORKS        END OF THA MONTH?U SAY
> *


sorry that was for 57F100 mike


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

k bro sounds good i already got half so ill be good i hope


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 22 2010, 10:41 PM~17860339
> *PERFECT
> *


something like this ?? lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pr.
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 11:00 PM~17861403
> *something like this ?? lol
> 
> 
> ...



WERE ON IT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup yup  like a nympho


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking good bro. Keep up the good work.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx buddy


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

how long is your turn around?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jun 23 2010, 11:11 PM~17870905
> *how long is your turn around?
> *


depends on the design, once design is complete 2 weeks max


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

what can you do whit this in a crank ?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sprocket sorry


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok ya i can prob do something with that, ill need a bigger picture tho, can you email them to me: syked1 @ hotmail . com


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

e mail sent


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jun 23 2010, 11:41 PM~17871313
> *e mail sent
> *


thx replied


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 23 2010, 12:00 AM~17861403
> *something like this ?? lol
> 
> 
> ...



sproket for HNICustom's wifey


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 23 2010, 11:17 PM~17871718
> *sproket for HNICustom's wifey
> 
> 
> ...


yes i know bro, it matches the support bars you did for him perfectly


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good bro


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2010, 12:17 AM~17871718
> *sproket for HNICustom's wifey
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
DAMMM BIG-J THAT,S LOOKING SICK GREAT JOB !!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cherry64lowlow (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 6 2010, 06:11 PM~17711048
> *Steering
> 
> 
> ...


is that a vagina or set of lips on the left :nono: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry64lowlow_@Jun 24 2010, 07:08 PM~17878348
> *is that a vagina or set of lips on the left :nono:  :boink:  :biggrin:
> *












the left is the lips, and the right is the vag


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

makin a robot woman didnt you kno? trying to beat the Japanese

the left is the base plate the right is the top, and twisted bars will be welded between them


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

TTMFT looking real good bro, keep up the great work.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt 

monday i will have the newest load of parts, the courrier came today, butr i wasnt there, so i have to go get it monday


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 25 2010, 07:14 PM~17887940
> *ttt
> 
> monday i will have the newest load of parts, the courrier came today, butr i wasnt there, so i have to go get it monday
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

passionate63 Forks:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 26 2010, 01:38 PM~17892691
> *passionate63 Forks:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 26 2010, 01:38 PM~17892691
> *passionate63 Forks:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice piece bro :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 23 2010, 11:17 PM~17871718
> *sproket for HNICustom's wifey
> 
> 
> ...




UM READY 4 IT :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft - oh ya fuk west_13 NO1 deal with that lil kid


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

wuts up man any word on the forks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i will have them monday, they tryed to deliver by courrier, but i wasnt home, and couldnt go get them friday, so monday ill have them


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

ok dam that was fast bro i should have the funds for you either today or tommarow


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

when you get the parts you think u can take a picture of them and post them here that way i can get a lil sneak preview of the parts


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 57F100+Jun 27 2010, 02:09 PM~17898503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes when i get the parts i have to unwrap them cause there are multiple orders there... ill take some pics for you and the LIL world to see


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

THATS GREAT THANKS MAN I CANT WAIT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok i am finished pretty much the cads for the LUXURIOUS montreal jumbo plaque, and support legs. plaque bolts onto legs so it is easier to transport - all will be in Aluminum to be light and strong

Main Plaque is 22" by 47" + a double layer on top...

Support legs are about 36" high to make the plaque stand up high + 
double layer MTL and 514 on the legs


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 26 2010, 10:38 AM~17892691
> *passionate63 Forks:
> 
> 
> ...


  looking exsquiset jay. :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx buddy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each










Cellphone holder










Ipod holder










Archos AV700 Holder - Portable media centre and Portable DVR


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

gonna get my birds today for my plaque


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

guess not fuckers were closed


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

did you get the parts yet?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 28 2010, 06:57 PM~17909184
> *did you get the parts yet?
> *


ya i got the cut parts  , it was my parts at the plater i didnt get


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

o man can you please post up a little sneak peak picture of my parts pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 28 2010, 07:11 PM~17909291
> *o man can you please post up a little sneak peak picture of my parts pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeee
> *


i will when i crack it open, i am gonna eat then take some pix


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

k thanks man i cant wait i should have money by end of the week i get paid thursday so i should be ok thanks again man


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

kool well u kno the drill, pics will be up later, and when you got the loot and get it to me they go out


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

K THANKS MAN ILL HAVE IT ASAP I PROMISE


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 28 2010, 07:45 PM~17909579
> *K THANKS MAN ILL HAVE IT ASAP I PROMISE
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

medium size 36" x 16" LUX garage plaques Aluminum


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey there mr 57 F100 truckkkk here you go buddy


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

DAM BRO THERE FUCKEN AMAZING DAM ILL MAKE SURE TO HAVE THE CASH FOR YOU BY THE END OF THE WEEK DAM MAN THEY LOOK SICK


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

they are pretty rad man  came out real nice


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 28 2010, 10:06 PM~17911004
> *DAM BRO THERE FUCKEN AMAZING DAM ILL MAKE SURE TO HAVE THE CASH FOR YOU BY THE END OF THE WEEK DAM MAN THEY LOOK SICK
> *




:thumbsup: SSSSHHHHH*T! This is deffinately a bad ass part!!! 
I just try to imagine with a spinning 144


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 28 2010, 10:13 PM~17911071
> *:thumbsup: SSSSHHHHH*T! This is deffinately a bad  ass part!!!
> I just try to imagine with a spinning 144
> *


hear that 57 you have to make a small video of your rim moving once its mounted


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

smaller 4" long LUX pendants - OG was 5-1/2" long approx. 











went and got these 2 pendants polished


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 10:15 PM~17911091
> *hear that 57 you have to make a small video of your rim moving once its mounted
> *



:0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

hell yeah ill make a mini movie once the bike is put together with the rims moving


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

nice its gonna bee tight like sideways pussy
gotr more pix but the frozen 1 has to agree first lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

to da top


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump 

coming soon is the 4th of July sale 5% off anything


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

mommy is gonna pay for his crap lol


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

sick


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ouin  too bad le gars cest un cave pis un crusseur pis menteur, de tt facon je vais p-e les revoir on ne le sais pas tjr encore faut je parle avec le prez du chapitre du cave pour savoir sil rembourse ou renvoye ca shit dans 1 h et mi


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

c'est vrai bad ass comme pièces jZn  


Dommage que y'en ai qui use de ta bonté et de ton temps :thumbsdown:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 30 2010, 09:20 PM~17930199
> *c'est vrai bad ass comme pièces jZn
> Dommage que y'en ai qui use de ta bonté et de ton temps :thumbsdown:
> *


ouip il me dis que son mandat a etais envoyer avec un kit d'air ride genre les switch et hose...pis auparavant il ma payer comme rien pour autre chose, fak je me suis dis ok cest un bon gar, jenvoye ca shit... bon rendu 3 semaine un mois plus tard rien que des menteries


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 09:03 PM~17910975
> *hey there mr 57 F100 truckkkk here you go buddy
> 
> 
> ...




FUCKIN HEAVY     NICE WORK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 09:23 PM~17911198
> *smaller 4" long LUX pendants - OG was 5-1/2" long approx.
> 
> 
> ...




HOW MUCH FOR PENDENTS HOMIE>??????? :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 10:04 PM~17930592
> *FUCKIN HEAVY        NICE WORK
> *


thx mike


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 10:05 PM~17930601
> *HOW MUCH FOR PENDENTS HOMIE>??????? :wow:
> *


depends but around $40 raw stainless(not polished mirror just factory finish) or about $30 raw steel i think, i need the cad for the best quote possible  lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 30 2010, 10:51 PM~17931599
> *depends but around $40 raw stainless(not polished mirror just factory finish) or about $30 raw steel i think, i need the cad for the best quote possible  lol
> *



KOOL ....PM WILL BE SENT :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

any thing you wanna email its [email protected]
for the peds in :420: styles too any ideas you may have for them too


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 30 2010, 11:00 PM~17931695
> *any thing you wanna email its [email protected]
> for the peds in :420: styles too any ideas you may have for them too
> *



KOOL BRO


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft happy Canada day brothers a big fukin :420: and a cool beverage today is the day we say eh lol 143 years of existence


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 2 2010, 03:29 PM~17947672
> *ttt
> *


:wave:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep up the good work homie.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx buddy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

4th of july sale guys - 5% off anything


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

4th of july sale guys - 5% off anything


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 4 2010, 03:23 PM~17959138
> *4th of july sale guys - 5% off anything
> *



 


can you make me some little fleur-de-lys like 1inch tall?? kind of buttons... need 16


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

maybe, i can see  ill take the shape from the pedal a while back


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 4 2010, 03:23 PM~17959138
> *4th of july sale guys - 5% off anything
> *


sale ends at the end of the week


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 4 2010, 07:11 PM~17960118
> *maybe, i can see  ill take the shape from the pedal a while back
> *



:thumbsup: that's a good idea... prendre le travail déjà fait, histoire de pas le gaspiller


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes exact


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep up the good work homie.


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

YESSS BROOO KEEP THE GOOD WORK and cut my parts  cannt wait bro!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 5 2010, 07:00 PM~17965993
> *YESSS BROOO KEEP THE GOOD WORK and cut my parts   cannt wait bro!
> *


je peu pas sans le $$ bro, jai envoyer le demande mais la Cie. veul le $$ de la commande de west_13 ou bien le $$ upfront fak chus fukin fucked pis enrager bro tu peu pas savoir...pas de $$, pas de buzz, trop de cave qui soudainement ont pas de $$ fak moi chus en arrierre a cause de ces chose la fuck


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

4th of july week sale - 5% off all week

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra

Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

4th of july week sale - 5% off all week

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 5 2010, 06:24 PM~17966186
> *je peu pas sans le $$ bro, jai envoyer le demande mais la Cie. veul le $$ de la commande de west_13 ou bien le $$ upfront fak chus fukin fucked pis enrager bro tu peu pas savoir...pas de $$, pas de buzz, trop de cave qui soudainement ont pas de $$ fak moi chus en arrierre a cause de ces chose la fuck
> *


damnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!! tes pas serieuuu!!!! fuckkk sa fait fucking chier sa bro jespere que tout va revenir normal pour toi en plus que tu soit pas riche pi toute fuck pi tu part en ontario bientot damnnnn!!!!! jte donne le cash des que jai ma carte débit pi on fera sa comme sa a cause de cave comme WEST 13 tabarnak


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

YEAH THAT ,S BAD !!!
DAMMMM WEST - 13 .... :angry:  :guns:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider+Jul 6 2010, 12:18 PM~17972156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup fuck those bitch ass fools that scam people and are in clubs fuck them


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

NO1 BUY OR SELL TO WEST_13


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

have a good day guys


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 8 2010, 07:54 AM~17990522
> *have a good day guys
> *



same to you bro!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 10:23 PM~17911198
> *smaller 4" long LUX pendants - OG was 5-1/2" long approx.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 6 2010, 09:36 PM~17977575
> *NO1 BUY OR SELL TO WEST_13
> *




Y.......U STILL GOT NO CAKE YET....... :angry: ME NEATHER :angry:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 11:35 AM~17991476
> *Y.......U STILL GOT NO CAKE YET....... :angry: ME NEATHER :angry:
> *


no me either, did you talk with casper?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 8 2010, 11:37 PM~17997955
> *bump
> *



qqchose comme ça?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehehehehee     a peu pres


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: bed time for me ciao bro


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 9 2010, 01:11 AM~17999068
> *:wave: bed time for me ciao bro
> *



have a good time


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: a new day a new West_13 adventure


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 9 2010, 08:05 AM~18000470
> *:wave: a new d  ay a new West_13 adventure
> *


:wave: :wave: hi have a 
good day yup !! but a new west -13 adventure   
dammmm give me a good new episode of the double -j -luxurious adventure !!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:   :yes:
as for west 13 more like pain in the butt adventure ..  :biggrin: :guns: :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah another day for him to lie to me about sending shit


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 9 2010, 01:20 PM~18002667
> *yeah another day for him to lie to me about sending shit
> *


damnnnnnnn :angry:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 9 2010, 08:51 PM~18005990
> *damnnnnnnn :angry:
> *


yup...well i just talked to his pops and seems liek hes got the shit now, whooped his ass, and monday will be sending the parts back :angry: :angry: :angry:


so auction time :biggrin: - forks and sissybar and rim trims for sale raw

first $ 350 takes em and i can make the rest of the parts to go with to complete the set


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 10 2010, 01:51 AM~18008183
> *yup...well i just talked to his pops and seems liek hes got the shit now, whooped his ass, and monday will be sending the parts back  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



:0 :angry: 

never thrust a kid :thumbsdown:

that's suck...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

here you go:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: syked1, twizzler559, viagra-eloy

:wave: hi there


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: WAS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey hey


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

12 Members: Ant-Wan, yOuNgWiCkS, elspock84, LINCOLNSAL, show-bound, wet-n-wild, luckcharm818, DUKES B.C. LV NV., PedaLScraperZ, JUSTDEEZ, pedroe80513s, west_13



:0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 12 2010, 01:25 AM~18021467
> *12 Members: Ant-Wan, yOuNgWiCkS, elspock84, LINCOLNSAL, show-bound, wet-n-wild, luckcharm818, DUKES B.C. LV NV., PedaLScraperZ, JUSTDEEZ, pedroe80513s, west_13
> :0
> *



fuck that goof and his parents


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40 - 46 tooth for 26": $50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra

Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep up the good work homie.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: - forks and sissybar and rim trims for sale raw from West_13's kit - and i can make more parts to match...

first $ 350 takes em and i can make the rest of the parts to go with to complete the set


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sproket for HNICustom's wifey


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2010, 05:36 PM~18046225
> *sproket for HNICustom's wifey
> 
> 
> ...



gonna move the I and L over to the right to the centre


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2010, 05:36 PM~18046225
> *sproket for HNICustom's wifey
> 
> 
> ...



TABARNAK bro!!!! 

Master job you've done right there.... better and better... project after projects!!!!

T_T_mf_T

:thumbsup: WOWW


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx twan - as we say practice makes perfect


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt 

west_13 parts will be on sale when i get back from vacation, provided they arrive in that time... 

Forks, sissybar, and rim trim...

$350 + shipping


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 15 2010, 08:41 AM~18051678
> *ttt
> 
> west_13 parts will be on sale when i get back from vacation, provided they arrive in that time...
> ...


 :wow: That's a fucking deal for a complete set of faced parts :wow:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 15 2010, 10:50 AM~18052170
> *:wow: That's a fucking deal for a complete set of faced parts :wow:
> *


YUP I KNOW I,M THINKING ABOULT BUYING IT !!!! 
 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

might have a buyer already...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 15 2010, 06:58 PM~18056018
> *might have a buyer already...
> *



:thumbsup: great


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

well guys im off for vacation till Aug. 3rd. I may or may not have a few minutes a week on the net so email me if you have any questions [email protected] and prices are always a page or 2 away... if some1 can maybe bump me up now and then with the price list thx guys  im out peace


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 16 2010, 09:07 PM~18065907
> *Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting
> 
> Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part
> ...


bump :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx ") first 12 of road done, tmrw another 8 to go


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 16 2010, 09:07 PM~18065907
> *Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting
> 
> Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part
> ...


get your face on


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump  mad fishing goin on


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 23 2010, 04:24 PM~18123710
> *bump  mad fishing goin on
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt got a few lake trout, a few yellow pickeral/(walleye/dore) a few northern pike(brochet), and a few bass(achigan)


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT........ :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 26 2010, 10:43 PM~18148445
> *TTT........ :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks for the bumps... did 12 hours of road today stayin at a motel and got 8 more hours tomorrow...


Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Design / NO Set-Up Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

Do you have some pic of some of your Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount)


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:cheesy: Bro, are you back in town??


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 31 2010, 11:28 PM~18196110
> *Do you have some pic of some of your  Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount)
> *


some where. im not home till tomorrow evening ill send you a picture


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

OK THANKS


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

top left corner there are the 4 bars and the rim holder:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

close up:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
:wave: 


welcome back bro dide you hade a good vacation ?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back from vacation and the HNIC sproket file is ready


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 2 2010, 10:35 AM~18205350
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :wave:
> ...


yup i had a really good time, fishing, swimming, quadding, relaxing cant go wrong


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2010, 04:03 PM~18207660
> *yup i had a really good time, fishing, swimming, quadding, relaxing cant go wrong
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
I,M REALLY GLAD YOU HADE A GREAT TIME DURING YOUR VACATION !!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup yup


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 2 2010, 04:34 PM~18207904
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> I,M  REALLY  GLAD  YOU HADE  A  GREAT  TIME  DURING  YOUR  VACATION  !!!
> *



x2 

That's what it's made for


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150 or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

to da top


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2010, 03:02 PM~18207653
> *back from vacation and the HNIC sproket file is ready
> 
> 
> ...



KQQL    


YO I NEED A DOLLAR SIGN CUT ..........FOR A CCE BACK PLATE.....????WAS UP..U DOWN :wow: $


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok ya im down send me measurements


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2010, 04:02 PM~18207653
> *back from vacation and the HNIC sproket file is ready
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: look great...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup came out good


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 3 2010, 09:45 PM~18221166
> *ok ya im down send me measurements
> *



U DONT HAVE THA MEASUREMENTS FOR A CCE BACK PLATE???SHIT MY TRUCKS AT THA SHOP NOW...

IF U CANT PULL THA MEASUREMENTS OUT OF SOME THING....I CAN CALL MY GUY AND HILL MAYBE MEASURE IT :wow: 

BUT WERE DOWN TO ....1-CCE BACK PLATE

......................................3-PENDENTS

......................................1-BIKE PLAQUE

......................................1-CAR PLAQUE


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i can maybe get the info from a local member, i hear they all the same pretty much?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 4 2010, 01:27 PM~18226469
> *U DONT HAVE THA MEASUREMENTS FOR A CCE BACK PLATE???SHIT MY TRUCKS AT THA SHOP NOW...
> 
> IF U CANT PULL THA MEASUREMENTS OUT OF SOME THING....I CAN CALL MY GUY AND HILL MAYBE MEASURE IT :wow:
> ...



yes and a few other thing on that list  ... Old english style font for the plaques right? i sent you some examples of graff kinds... let me make some rough lettering in OE on Word and ill send you to check out...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 4 2010, 12:33 PM~18226509
> *i can maybe get the info from a local member, i hear they all the same pretty much?
> *




IF IT SAY'S ....CCE .....ON IT....  IT'S THA SAME  

JUS AS A DOLLAR SIGN


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 4 2010, 12:35 PM~18226524
> *yes and a few other thing on that list  ... Old english style font for the plaques right? i sent you some examples of graff kinds... let me make some rough lettering in OE on Word and ill send you to check out...
> *





KOOL    AN SEND SOME MANTALS FOR UNDER NEATH


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

how things going jay? your vacation go good?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 4 2010, 05:07 PM~18228387
> *how things going jay? your vacation go good?
> *


hey matt, yup was awsome, did some quadding in the bush, and some sweet walleye fishin, now back to the rat race for another year


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 4 2010, 02:09 PM~18228415
> *hey matt, yup was awsome, did some quadding in the bush, and some sweet walleye fishin, now back to the rat race for another year
> *


sounded fun. nothing changed here. besides im building another two bikes. one for my mom and another for my collection.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150  or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

speaking on messurments. did anything come out on the sissy bars?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

TT mf T


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 5 2010, 02:14 PM~18236251
> *speaking on messurments. did anything come out on the sissy bars?
> *



our BBQ is this saterday, im gonna spend a good part of the day mapping it out with TWans trike


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 5 2010, 04:21 PM~18237273
> *our BBQ is this saterday, im gonna spend a good part of the day mapping it out with TWans trike
> *



we gonna check this out together bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1+Aug 5 2010, 01:21 PM~18237273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright cool.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 5 2010, 06:31 PM~18238342
> *alright cool.
> *


reason being is that he too needs to have a sissybar made to fit for the same reasons of the trike kit getting in the way


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 5 2010, 08:52 PM~18239497
> *reason being is that he too needs to have a sissybar made to fit for the same reasons of the trike kit getting in the way
> *



It's a project, but no $ too realise it now... :tears: 
+
Some other stuff to do before :thumbsup:
=
Not yet


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150  or $ 85 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TTmfT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

had an awsome day at our 4th annual BBQ pix in our LUX montreal thread


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 8 2010, 11:29 PM~18261103
> *had an awsome day at our 4th annual BBQ pix in our LUX montreal thread
> *



WAS GOOD HOMIE.... :wow: MO NOT SENT YET... :uh: I HAD TO DO A BIG JOB UPSTATE...SO ILL HIT U UP SOON AS IT'S SENT OUT....  SORRY FOR THA WAIT HOMIE     

P.S. GREAT PIC'S AT THA BBQ


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 9 2010, 08:55 PM~18268512
> *WAS GOOD HOMIE.... :wow: MO NOT SENT YET... :uh: I HAD TO DO A BIG JOB UPSTATE...SO ILL HIT U UP SOON AS IT'S SENT OUT....  SORRY FOR THA WAIT HOMIE
> 
> P.S.    GREAT PIC'S AT THA BBQ
> *



no sweat mikey i aint worried bout you homie, im still waitin on west_13s dad to man up and send my shit or give me a treacking # havent talked with him in almost a month now since be4 i left on vacation


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 9 2010, 07:58 PM~18268549
> *no sweat mikey i aint worried bout you homie, im still waitin on west_13s dad to man up and send my shit or give me a treacking # havent talked with him in almost a month now since be4 i left on vacation
> *



DAMM :uh: WELL....I DIDNT BOTHER CALLING ANY ONE...I DONT REALLY HAVE THA TIME ...SO I JUS TOOK THA LOSS  BUT MINE WAS ONLY 40.00  I FELL 4 U HOMIE  BUT BUSINESS GOES ON   SO WOW.......................A MONTH IS LONG :uh: I WISH U LUCK WITH GETTING UR SHIT BACK HOMIE   ILL SMOKE TO THAT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 9 2010, 09:26 PM~18268837
> *DAMM :uh: WELL....I DIDNT BOTHER CALLING ANY ONE...I DONT REALLY HAVE THA TIME ...SO I JUS TOOK THA LOSS   BUT MINE WAS ONLY 40.00  I FELL 4 U HOMIE  BUT BUSINESS GOES ON    SO WOW.......................A MONTH IS LONG :uh: I WISH U LUCK WITH GETTING UR SHIT BACK HOMIE    ILL SMOKE TO THAT
> *


amen :420:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: gonna start the rough drawing then make the adjustments for the trike kit


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, Reynaldo866

:wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 9 2010, 09:43 PM~18269762
> *amen :420:
> *



  yupi got hit with that shit ...so i had to pay my layer :uh: so im slowed back a bit....i took a big job up-state .. :wow: so thas were im at now :uh: :biggrin: 

soon as i get back....business time  i cant wait :biggrin: um up in tha sticks :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 10 2010, 04:16 PM~18276051
> *   yupi got hit with that shit ...so i had to pay my layer :uh: so im slowed back a bit....i took a big job up-state .. :wow: so thas were im at now :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> soon as i get back....business time  i cant wait :biggrin: um up in tha sticks :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


cool homie your up in S-Neck now? awsome have a good time, and get yr passport and come visit us up here lol yr half way there already


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## WatsonVille (Aug 9, 2010)

How long Does ur work take


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

depends on what you want turn around time is about 2-3 weeks, depends on how intricate the CAD files are...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering)

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150  or $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt

plaque for MUNKY and his Suicidal Cycles club Vancouver, BC and other chapters


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for my brother Big Jay!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

plaque for MUNKY and his Suicidal Cycles club Vancouver, BC and other chapters








[/quote]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering)

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150  or $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 16 2010, 12:27 PM~18321181
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

HI BIG - J !!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Engraved seat pan:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering)

Now for 12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150  or $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

still workin on sendin that mo homie........sorry
been working alot...but im on top of it.... :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no probs buddy, gives me time to finish more stuff


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 17 2010, 10:53 AM~18331252
> *Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting
> 
> Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering)
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/em...ns/00020461.gif


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

WTF is that 94 stang? why you put some crying smily?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 21 2010, 03:49 PM~18369907
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 21 2010, 01:05 PM~18369962
> *:wave:
> *


hows things going for you guys out there?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

not bad just lookin for a job, while makin parts and workin on some custom 20" and 26" daily riders for me and the homie d-ice69


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey there mr 57F100 where you at i still got yr shit here ??? 






















































































































> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 28 2010, 10:06 PM~17911004
> *DAM BRO THERE FUCKEN AMAZING DAM ILL MAKE SURE TO HAVE THE CASH FOR YOU BY THE END OF THE WEEK DAM MAN THEY LOOK SICK
> *


hey you aint been on since Jul 25th, you still alive? 

well these might have to go for raffle if he dont man up and come on here soon


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

HOW MUCH DO YOUR BIKE PLAQUES RUN?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

single layer not too much difficult lettering about $75 + $60 chrome + an option to engrave for $100 + the extra polishing to engrave $25 = $260 for one all engraved and chrome or $130 just chromed - discounts on 3x and + multiples

harder lettering/intricate designs are + $25 for the designing/time spent cadding


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 23 2010, 11:32 AM~18383924
> *hey there mr 57F100 where you at i still got yr shit here ???
> 
> 
> ...




JUST LET ME KNOW IF THESE COME UP FOR SALE MY BROTHER IS BUILDING MY NEPHEW A SPIDER THEME BIKE


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok i dont kno where this guys at hasnt been here since Jul 25th and on myspace since the 3rd of Aug.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 23 2010, 02:33 PM~18385392
> *ok i dont kno where this guys at hasnt been here since Jul 25th and on myspace since the 3rd of Aug.
> *



dam got to love that


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175 - $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

shipping extra


Bike Club Plaques - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$75 raw steel 

+ $60 Chrome 

+ $125 polish and engraving 

= $260 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved

$130 chromed but no engraving

discounts on multiples 3x and up


Pendants - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25 1/8" Stainless: 

$70 each stainless polished mirror finish

1/8" Regular Steel Raw

$45

discounts on multiples


Car license plates - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25 in 1/8" stainless: Single layer base plate + 1 or 2 smaller rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each


Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 24 2010, 12:42 PM~18392836
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: x2


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 23 2010, 05:37 PM~18385423
> *dam got to love that
> *


fuck it come Sept. 1st if i aint heard from him the stuff is yours


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

just finished a 12" sproket for a customer via Sprokets_Magazine thx buddy 

and thx to justdeez for the template big ups


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 23 2010, 05:25 PM~18385337
> *JUST LET ME KNOW IF THESE COME UP FOR SALE MY BROTHER IS BUILDING MY NEPHEW A SPIDER THEME BIKE
> *


for you or anyone else interested the shits half boxed already just needs more cardboard and tape and i got the shipping and all i want is: $200 shipped to you in the USA... i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

im ready this cat aint gonna be on here by the weekend


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 26 2010, 12:44 PM~18413119
> *just finished a 12" sproket for a customer via Sprokets_Magazine thx buddy
> 
> and thx to justdeez for the template big ups
> *


 :h5: thanks again!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:h5: :wave: :thumbsup: yes sir


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175 - $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond











Bike Club Plaques - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$75 raw steel 

+ $60 Chrome 

+ $125 polish and engraving 

= $260 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved

$130 chromed but no engraving

discounts on multiples 3x and up
Pendants - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25 1/8" Stainless: 

$70 each stainless polished mirror finish

1/8" Regular Steel Raw

$45

discounts on multiples
Car license plates - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25 in 1/8" stainless: Single layer base plate + 1 or 2 smaller rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each


**shipping extra


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 29 2010, 01:41 PM~18433041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

HIC HEUUU RANDY !!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

West_13 parts ***** Sale pending

$350 for raw steel 4x rim trims, 1 pair for forks, and sissybar 

+ shipping back to the USA $40

$390 awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...

















































































































57f100 is AWOL from here, and hasn't been around in a month im fixing to get ready to sell his shit

57f100 cut parts up for sale:

26" forks - Web design 
Steering Wheel - Spider


































boxed already just needs a shipping address 

$200 shipped to you in the USA... 

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

also looking for any 20" or 16" Schwinn serial # starting with CQ...... made in March 1979 boy frames preferred or if you have a girl frame could be cool


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hello :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LOW_LOC (Aug 30, 2010)

how much whould some custome forks run with out chrome plated


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175 - $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond









Bike Club Plaques - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$75 raw steel 

+ $60 Chrome 

+ $125 polish and engraving 

= $260 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved

$130 chromed but no engraving

discounts on multiples 3x and up
Pendants - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25 1/8" Stainless: 

$70 each stainless polished mirror finish

1/8" Regular Steel Raw

$50


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

selling parts i made for 57f100:

26" forks - Web design 
Steering Wheel - Spider


































boxed already just needs a shipping address 

$200 shipped to you in the USA... 

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

also looking for any 20" or 16" Schwinn serial # starting with CQ...... made in March 1979 boy frames preferred or if you have a girl frame could be cool


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 30 2010, 02:43 PM~18443448
> *West_13 parts  ***** Sale pending
> 
> $350 for raw steel 4x rim trims, 1 pair for forks, and sissybar
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 4 2010, 04:39 AM~18484454
> *
> *


yup i put sale pending for you buddy  so no 1 else asks about em


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175 - $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond










Bike Club Plaques - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$75 raw steel 

+ $60 Chrome 

+ $125 polish and engraving 

= $260 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved

$130 chromed but no engraving

discounts on cutting only on multiples 3x and up

Pendants - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25 1/8" Stainless: 

$70 each stainless polished mirror finish

1/8" Regular Steel Raw

$50


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

nice job bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Sep 6 2010, 01:03 PM~18497734
> *nice job bro
> *



thx frero


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 6 2010, 01:45 PM~18498021
> *thx frero
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 6 2010, 10:45 AM~18498021
> *thx frero
> *


ur welcome bro :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

great work Jay!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

FOR SALE - Parts i designed and cut for nickname: 57f100 

If no 1 buys them and he doesn't show up soon and ill probably raffle them for the asking price worth of tickets - example 20x $10 or something

26" forks - Web design 
Steering Wheel - Spider


































$200 + PayPal fees shipped to you in the USA... 

ALSO 2" and 3" air cylinders

1x (single) $22 SHIPPED each via PayPal includes fees

2x (pair) $ 36 + PayPal fees SHIPPED

or a lot of 10x - $175 + PayPal fees SHIPPED

20x - $300 + PayPal fees Shipped 


i have PayPal or accept USPS International M.O. (I'm in Canada - must be the pink international version - cash-able outside the USA)

email / PayPal: [email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175 - $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


I can make Car / Bike Club or Vehicle /Bike Name Plaques - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$75 raw steel 

+ $60 Chrome 

+ $125 polish and engraving 

= $260 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved

$130 chromed but no engraving

discounts on cutting only on multiples 3x / 5x / 10x and up

Pendants - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25 : 

$70 each 1/8" stainless polished mirror finish

$50 each 1/8" Regular Steel Raw

discounts as well on cutting only on multiples 3x / 5x / 10x and up



FOR SALE FOR SALE FOR SALE FOR SALE 

Design and cutting of THIS PARTICULAR Complete set of Parts *$ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond* - can also add more parts to it as the matching handle bars are not designed yet for a small extra fee


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey jay lmk on when to send the m/o for the parts and d-twist bar. im going to be paying my homies to work on another bike and dont want to end up taking the 240. :happysad:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok, now that i have west 13 parts back, things are gonna pick up quickly... should be within the month  just have to finish up the sissybar


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep up the good work homie. Glad you got the parts back.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx me too


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave:  
HAVE A GOOOOOD DAY BRO !!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 12 2010, 02:08 PM~18547367
> *bump
> *


= randy  lolol !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond










ALSO FOR SALE 26" forks and steering

Spider and web theme

Parts i designed and cut for nickname: 57f100 

If no 1 buys them and he doesn't show up soon and ill probably raffle them for the asking price worth of tickets - example 20x $10 or something

26" forks - Web design 
Steering Wheel - Spider


































$200 + PayPal fees shipped to you in the USA... 

ALSO 2" and 3" air cylinders

1x (single) $22 SHIPPED each via PayPal includes fees

2x (pair) $ 36 + PayPal fees SHIPPED

or a lot of 10x - $175 + PayPal fees SHIPPED

20x (3") - $300 + PayPal fees Shipped 
i have PayPal or accept USPS International M.O. (I'm in Canada - must be the pink international version - cash-able outside the USA)

email / PayPal: [email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Also got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping in 1/8" steel raw - $40 in 3/16"


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175 - $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


Shipping extra


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

to da top :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hell ya x2


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

West_13 parts are back up for sale, the newest buyer fell through

$400 shipped for an awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...




















































































































57f100 is AWOL from here, and hasn't been around in almost 2 months so its sale time


57f100 cut parts up for sale:

$200 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design 
Steering Wheel - Spider


































boxed already just needs a shipping address 

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)
[/quote]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2010, 07:10 AM~18589272
> *West_13 parts are back up for sale, the newest buyer fell through
> 
> $400 shipped for an awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2010, 07:10 AM~18589272
> *West_13 parts are back up for sale, the newest buyer fell through - come on guys i really need these to sell ASAP
> 
> $400 shipped for an awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

come on guys help me get rid of west_13 and 57F100 parts need the cash to catch up on bills thanks to them fools


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> West_13 parts are back up for sale, the newest buyer fell through
> 
> $400 shipped for an awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 13 2010, 07:48 PM~18557941
> *Complete set of Cut Parts $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 13 2010, 07:51 PM~18557968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 13 2010, 07:51 PM~18557976
> *Also got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like
> 
> $35 raw + shipping
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175 - $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


Shipping extra


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

would you sale the forks out of weast 13 set?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 22 2010, 06:35 PM~18634586
> *would you sale the forks out of weast 13 set?
> *


id rather sell everything together for obvious reasons, i can also make more parts to go with them


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:x:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 22 2010, 11:02 PM~18637026
> *:x:
> *


x2 homie really need that shit gone ASAP 

$550 for any1 who buys both west_13 and 57F100 partsl *shipped* till the end of the month

hell buy west parts now until the end of the month $390 no less Shipped

57F100 parts $190 no less shipped

cant go any lower and wont seperate the kits parts


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 22 2010, 08:06 PM~18637086
> *x2 homie  really need that shit gone ASAP
> 
> $550 for any1 who buys both west_13 and 57F100 partsl shipped till the end of the month
> ...


Great prices man. :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 25 2010, 11:41 PM~17300194
> *Forks and sisybar, rim trims for west_13
> forks / sissybar desinged by D-Ice aka jeff
> Rim trim designed / all CADS by me - cuts by me in the next few weeks
> ...


i can belive you finaly got the parts back from that little ....  :thumbsdown:
i hope the sale go well !!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx bro, but im still trying to find some1 to buy them parts, need them gone ASAP


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I know someone will take this badass parts shipped at a good price.
He's got 100% great feedback on my behalf. :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 23 2010, 02:49 PM~18642924
> *I know someone will take this badass parts shipped at a good price.
> He's got 100% great feedback on my behalf.  :thumbsup:
> *


mille grazie gianni thx buddy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

West_13 parts are back up for sale, the newest buyer fell through

$400 shipped for an awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...


















































































































57f100 is AWOL from here, and hasn't been around in almost 2 months so its sale time
57f100 cut parts up for sale:

$200 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design 
Steering Wheel - Spider


































boxed already just needs a shipping address 

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

come one come all, buy the stuff thats just kickin around, help a guy out


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bike Club Plaques - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$75 raw steel 

+ $60 Chrome 

+ $125 polish and engraving 

= $260 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved

$130 chromed but no engraving

discounts on multiples 3x and up


Pendants - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25 1/8" Stainless: 

$70 each stainless polished mirror finish

1/8" Regular Steel Raw

$45

discounts on multiples


Car license plates - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25 in 1/8" stainless: Single layer base plate + 1 or 2 smaller rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 22 2010, 10:19 AM~18630418
> *Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting
> 
> Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175 - $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

just finished a really cool 2 part 20" hydro fork for HNICustoms

sneak peek - heheheheheh gotcha


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOOOOD MORNING BRO & HAVE A GREAT DAY BUDDY !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx bro  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 23 2010, 03:01 PM~18643035
> *West_13 parts are back up for sale, the newest buyer fell through
> 
> $390 shipped for an awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Sprokets magazine the part i showed you earlier today is in the enveloppe and im off to mail it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 28 2010, 07:05 AM~18679794
> *Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting
> 
> Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: custom fenders for d-ice :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

to tha top uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hell m.f. yeah


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

big shouts ou to Reynaldo866 for helpin me buy a schwinn girls frame off Ebay, because the seller wouldnt ship directly to canada, thanks buddy 

got myself a nice march 1979 ( my birth month and year) schwinn girls frame with chainguard, etc

thanks again bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

to tha m.f. top


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 30 2010, 02:05 PM~18703927
> *Sprokets magazine the part i showed you earlier today is in the enveloppe and im off to mail it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

its just regular mail, wrapped in cardboard and in a bubble envelope... should be there in 5-15 business days approx, and sometimes customs can be 1-3 days to clear


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 30 2010, 09:25 PM~18706105
> *:0  :biggrin: custom fenders for d-ice  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey hey :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Also got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175 - $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

well guys since TonyO doesnt want your small business, ill gladly fill in where hes leaving a huge blank... I can make custom one off's or complete sets or whatever you can imagine


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175 - $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: syked1


:wave: :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2010, 03:40 PM~18812439
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: syked1
> :wave:  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


syked1 made me a bad ass sprocket i am very greatful for your help bro! i will be ordering from you again for sure!

and when im done with the bike i'll post pics of the sprocket!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

awsome marcos thx again  and it was a pleasure to work on that part :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

to tha top..................................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 16 2010, 09:48 AM~18826105
> *x2
> *


 dammmm write homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: breakfast tyme :wow:    :420: :420: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hell ya cold pizza from last night and a good :420: after burner


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2010, 07:39 PM~18812432
> *Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting
> 
> Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2010, 07:39 PM~18812432
> *Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting
> 
> Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 16 2010, 11:40 AM~18826583
> *hell ya cold pizza from last night and a good :420: after burner
> *


dammmmm that sound good... :wow: i love cold pizza...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

me too


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175 - $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra

i dont turn any1 around, i dont put minimums or BS like that, just great service from start to finish and great prices for awsome work


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 23 2010, 02:57 PM~18888336
> *Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting
> 
> Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175(basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/asmbl
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra

i dont turn any1 around, i dont put minimums or BS like that, just great service from start to finish and great prices for awsome work


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: thx for the questions and orders guys, keep them coming


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 8 2010, 04:34 PM~19017142
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:  :420:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

pm me a price on crown, sprocket, and pedalz


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Nov 8 2010, 08:32 PM~19018991
> *pm me a price on crown, sprocket, and pedalz
> *


price is right there homie you were just chekin it out


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 31 2010, 07:03 PM~18954170
> *Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting
> 
> Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 8 2010, 05:22 PM~19018931
> *:wave:  :biggrin:   :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175(basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/asmbl
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra

i dont turn any1 around, i dont put minimums or BS like that, just great service from start to finish and great prices for awsome work


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 17 2010, 12:19 PM~19091267
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 17 2010, 03:33 PM~19094117
> *:h5: :thumbsup:
> *



was good homie...    u send that mo back out yet??? :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 17 2010, 09:52 PM~19095893
> *was good homie...      u send that mo back out yet??? :wow:
> *


been so busy i have been forgetting it, but i have to go to the post office tomorrow so ill do it then


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 17 2010, 09:57 PM~19097871
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 17 2010, 10:59 PM~19097900
> *:wave:
> *


what up my brother


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: wasup fella's


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 18 2010, 08:09 AM~19100533
> *:wave: wasup fella's
> *


what up Jay? How you livin bro?


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 17 2010, 08:44 PM~19097073
> *been so busy i have been forgetting it, but i have to go to the post office tomorrow so ill do it then
> *


kool bro...   ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 18 2010, 12:30 PM~19100673
> *what up Jay? How you livin bro?
> *


Livin Life Luxurious lol, and getting ready to get snowed on real soon


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

got mo today....ill have it out to u tomorrow...so ill hit u back when it's out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175(basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/asmbl
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra

i dont turn any1 around, i dont put minimums or BS like that, just great service from start to finish and great prices for awsome work


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx

rimo demain je vais avoir le premier partie


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pics in 5


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

a small plaque for a motorcycle for a customer in BC


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

was up.... :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: mo sent out today


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pedals for EC Rolo's 12" SF Giants bike


----------



## malicioso (Oct 5, 2010)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175(basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/asmbl
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra

Bike Club Plaques - very intricate or lots of lettering or design from scratch + $25:

$75 raw steel

+ $70 Chrome

$145 chromed but no engraving

+ $125 polish and some engraving

= $270 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved ($295 from scratch)


discounts on multiples 3x and up


Car club plaques $100 + $25 design fee 3/16" steel Raw

Polishing $80

Chrome $100 

Pendants - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$70 each 1/8" stainless polished mirror finish

1/8" Regular Steel Raw

$45

discounts on multiples

Also got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each










$540 for any1 who buys both west_13 and 57F100 partsl *shipped* till the end of the month

hell buy west parts now until the end of the month $380 no less Shipped

57F100 parts $180 no less shipped

cant go any lower and wont seperate the kits parts


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sorry dave im still waiting on my 2nd shipment from the cutters, and they are slow at comunocating any problems or set backs they could have, of course i have other courrier shipments that are 2 days late due to the snow as well so that doesnt help either


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

to da top


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 9 2010, 06:43 PM~19285907
> *sorry dave im still waiting on my 2nd shipment from the cutters, and they are slow at comunocating any problems or set backs they could have, of course i have other courrier shipments that are 2 days late due to the snow as well so that doesnt help either
> *


cool, let me know when it comes in...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you betcha, as soon as i get the delivery notice ill let you know - also if you talk with manny, i have Just deez fixing his design he made for him, because it was made in a format that the cutters cant use, so he has to redraw a big part of that mannyLLac plaque thingy im doin for him


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 5 2010, 06:00 PM~19245663
> *Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting
> 
> Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)
> ...


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: wasup guys, hey jimbo havent seen you around for a while hows things


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:
:wave: 

HI BUDDY !!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hi bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175(basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/asmbl
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 12" - $40 - for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - for 26" (46 teeth): $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra

Bike Club Plaques - very intricate or lots of lettering or design from scratch + $25:

$75 raw steel

+ $70 Chrome

$145 chromed but no engraving

+ $140 ($60)polish and some ($80)engraving

= $285 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved ($300 from scratch)
discounts on multiples 3x and up

Car club plaques $100 + $25 design fee 3/16" steel Raw

Polishing $80

Chrome $100 

Pendants - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$70 each 1/8" stainless polished mirror finish

1/8" Regular Steel Raw

$45

discounts on multiples

Also got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each










for any1 who buys both west_13 and 57F100 partsl *$540 shipped* till the end of the month

hell buy west parts now until the end of the month $380 no less Shipped

if i can get 2 confirmed orders ill split it

trims =$220 shipped - for thomas67442... if some1 will take the rest










forks and sissybar=$220 shipped - if some1 will take only these


















and i can make more parts to suite and compliment the sissybar and forks

57F100 parts $180 no less shipped

cant go any lower and wont seperate the 57F100 kits parts


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt guys help a brother out, and buy these awesome laser cut parts


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Complete set of cads designed for fun, for sale or i may keep them if no1 buys them... $600 for complete cut set of whats there and ill pay up to $40 of the shipping.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

sup homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2010, 09:33 PM~19388569
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


u too brother


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175(basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/assembly
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 12" - $40 - for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - for 26" (46 teeth): $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra

Bike Club Plaques - very intricate or lots of lettering or design from scratch + $25:

$75 raw steel

+ $70 Chrome

$145 chromed but no engraving

+ $140 ($60)polish and some ($80)engraving

= $285 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved ($300 from scratch)
discounts on multiples 3x and up

Car club plaques $100 + $25 design fee 3/16" steel Raw

Polishing $80

Chrome $100 

Pendants - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$70 each 1/8" Stainless polished mirror finish

$45 each 1/8" Regular Steel Raw

discounts on multiples


Also got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















Car license plates in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each










Still have the sissybar and forks of west_13

forks and sissybar = $220 shipped - if some1 will plz take these soon

Brownie_602 or Lincolnsal ??? hit me up guys you know you want them  


















and i can make more parts to suite and compliment


57F100 parts $180 no less shipped

26" forks - Web design
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

Parts are still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" of the steering - I can also make additional parts to match these themes


































those parts are boxed already just needs a home and ill ship em the same day

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


Complete set of cads designed by me for fun, for sale... $600 for complete cut set of whats there and ill pay up to $40 of the shipping - Add just the the handlebar plates in 3/16" for an additional $80


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

was up homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey was just was workin on a girls frame part of the day today...

thomas67442 i shipped yr stuff today, there is no tracking # cause its small parcel by ground with the postal service


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

need to clear some space, buy a dope frame for the wifey or GF $200 raw as is comes with both sets of cups and should fit standard bearings and 1 pc crank - there is $70 or so with taxes just in those forged steel pieces(3 used in total at about $20-$25 each) 


It was a folding bike that i cut out the folding unit and the rest of the in between bar and added a forged steel panel in place, also added part of the panel as skirts, and yes chain should pass with no problem as the skirt sits with its lower edge outside of the frame  - pics to come as i am still finishing the frame as we speak - still have to get a 3rd forged steel piece to finish up, but almost there


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

very original, i like it alot bro, good luck with the sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 31 2010, 01:21 AM~19463808
> *very original, i like it alot bro, good luck with the sale
> *



thanks i had it sitting around for a while and i had them forged steel parts kickin it, so today i saw the potential as i was cleanin up, and figured id get as much of it done today as possible, just need 1 more forged steel panel to finish it up and its ready


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ha homie.....still didint get it yet  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 2 2011, 11:08 AM~19480432
> *ha homie.....still didint get it yet   :biggrin:
> *


i had to go away for the 2nd week before x-mas and the plant closed down for 2 weeks for x-mas and new years, so i think it re-opens tuesday


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 2 2011, 02:26 PM~19481730
> *i had to go away for the 2nd week before x-mas and the plant closed down for 2 weeks for x-mas and new years, so i think it re-opens tuesday
> *


kool....  with the storm we had....i thought some thing happen :biggrin: 
but um here


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya we got a bit of that one, but got spared of any big accumulations of snow


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 2 2011, 08:02 PM~19484448
> *ya we got a bit of that one, but got spared of any big accumulations of snow
> *


i hear ya.....we got it good over this way :happysad:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 2 2011, 09:49 PM~19484947
> *i hear ya.....we got it good over this way :happysad:
> *


i saw that they brought in equipment from all over the mid west to help out too


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175(basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services)
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/assembly
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 12" - $40 - for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - for 26" (46 teeth): $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt

sproket for HNICustom


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 8 2011, 12:21 AM~19536605
> *ttt
> 
> sproket for HNICustom
> ...


yup......    u know what it is


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175(basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services)
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/assembly
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 12" - $40 - for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - for 26" (46 teeth): $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

waaatuuup homie!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 16 2011, 04:45 PM~19612505
> *Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting
> 
> Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)
> ...


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

:biggrin: got those rim trims today look good now ill see on getting some of the others cut


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt awsome


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

How much 4 a crank 4 a 16" that has ESR going diagnal ?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Feb 5 2011, 01:19 PM~19794507
> *How much 4 a crank 4 a 16" that has ESR going diagnal  ?
> *


 a crank or a sproket?


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 5 2011, 01:26 PM~19795790
> *a crank or a sproket?
> *



Sproket


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

read above :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt................was up homie.....
been a wile...time to start that shit soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Jan 24 2011, 10:20 AM~19680842
> *:biggrin: got those rim trims today look good now ill see on getting some of the others cut
> *



pics? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Suicidal Cycles Crew - Motorcycle Plaque for screen name Munky AKA Robin from Surrey, British Columbia, Canada

Acid Etched Deep Engraving of the Lettering ensures precision and allows a wide variety of fonts to be used
















































\

thanks robin cant wait to make the full size ones


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 19 2011, 02:07 PM~19910224
> *Suicidal Cycles Crew - Motorcycle Plaque for screen name Munky AKA Robin from Surrey, British Columbia, Canada
> 
> Acid Etched Deep Engraving of the Lettering ensures precision and allows a wide variety of fonts to be used
> ...


acid etch? who did that for you? fukkn nice man


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup kinda the same principle as making a circuit board with a copper clad board, you make a masking and dip it in acid for a while and what not masked gets eaten away... and the mask was created on a laser engraving/cutting machine


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

wow......kool uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx mike


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt 

if any 1 wants laser cut brake arm pieces for the frame to attach your coaster brake arm to i am making a few extras

$30 shipped to any where in the USA


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

A GR<span style=\'color:blue\'>EAT HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDY !!!!! </span> 


 :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:  uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx buddy


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

was up homie......

u busy 

was good on that G

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

oh hell ya bro handle bar time very soon


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 26 2011, 06:30 PM~20187540
> *oh hell ya bro handle bar time very soon
> *



na....quick cut ................g



G



for my seat post :biggrin:   real quick

a thick letter ''G ''


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

shit thats tru, ok let me bang tht out


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 27 2011, 02:11 PM~20192973
> *shit thats tru, ok let me bang tht out
> *


good shit     


im here :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT.........................FOR THE HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

can you make chain steering wheels??


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 8 2011, 08:28 PM~20294217
> *can you make chain steering wheels??
> *


why when you can buy them thru FNR ccompany?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2011, 11:18 AM~20297791
> *why when you can buy them thru FNR ccompany?
> *


not for a 12inch


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2011, 01:18 PM~20297791
> *why when you can buy them thru FNR ccompany?
> *




send me a cad pic of what were working on :wow:    

i want to show my wife ball park how it will look


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 9 2011, 02:23 PM~20297809
> *send me a cad  pic of what were working on :wow:
> 
> i want to show my wife ball park how it will look
> *


here you go bro sorry its hard to see










i figure it will be about $40 shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 9 2011, 02:21 PM~20297801
> *not for a 12inch
> *



oh snap ok thts why lol  eee sorry bro i dont have time right now im moving in 2 weeks and also already working on 5 car plaques fully engraved and chromed and a few other bike parts but in like a month or so i might have more time to do one


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2011, 11:36 AM~20297882
> *oh snap ok thts why lol  eee sorry bro i dont have time right now im moving in 2 weeks and also already working on 5 car plaques fully engraved and chromed and a few other bike parts but in like a month or so i might have more time to do one
> *


coo bro hit me up when u got sum time homie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2011, 01:34 PM~20297877
> *here you go bro sorry its hard to see
> 
> 
> ...



great    

pm me adress again


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

HNIC (mike) your G is here mike, and ill get pix out to you tonight.

Vushnu (brian) - still waiting on your 2nd payment to release your forks... pix for proof tonight

Munky (aka robin) - plaques are here getting polished for engraving, off to engraving next week.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 15 2011, 11:26 AM~20345220
> *HNIC (mike) your G is here mike, and ill get pix out to you tonight.
> 
> Vushnu (brian) - still waiting on your 2nd payment to release your forks... pix for proof tonight
> ...



thanx homie  post office tomorrow  long day today :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 15 2011, 09:58 PM~20349058
> *thanx homie  post office tomorrow  long day today :uh:  :biggrin:
> *




all sent this morning    pink mo too


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ha homie..... uffin: uffin: did u ever get the mo?? :dunno:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup and ive been moving for the past week at work and at home, so havent had time to ship but ill ship this week


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 2 2011, 09:35 AM~20465228
> *yup and ive been moving for the past week at work and at home, so havent had time to ship but ill ship this week
> *



it's all good


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 9 2011, 12:50 PM~20514346
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yo mike fire me yr address again, i forgot to keep the envelope


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 9 2011, 03:00 PM~20515111
> *yo mike fire me yr address again, i forgot to keep the envelope
> *




u sent out yet???? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 18 2011, 04:48 PM~20579918
> *u sent out yet???? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt how we looking bro.. Frame is just about done and i would like to finish up this project :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah mike w just finished a 3 week long postal strike bro it will go out next week


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## sn33z33 (Mar 10, 2005)

How much for some square twisted fork bars for a 26inch cruiser.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey bro im not taking twist orders right now only flat parts. Dont have time to get to a shop to get down


----------



## sn33z33 (Mar 10, 2005)

syked1 said:


> Hey bro im not taking twist orders right now only flat parts. Dont have time to get to a shop to get down


All good gl


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

post pics of your work bro!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175(basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services)
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/assembly
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 12" - $40 - for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - for 26" (46 teeth): $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ant-Wan said:


> post pics of your work bro!!


Yeah just go back a few pages, i dont have time to bump any right now


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

how much for shipping for a crown in california...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i DUNNO MAYBE $15 from up here in canada near NY state


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can anyone pm me his # or post it up in here seen some off hiss work and its firme


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yo whats up you can always private message me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175(basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/assembly
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 12" - $40 - for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - for 26" (46 teeth): $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra

*Bike Club Plaques *- very intricate or lots of lettering or design from scratch + $25:

$75 raw steel

+ $70 Chrome

$145 chromed but no engraving

+ $140 ($60)polish and some ($80)engraving

= $285 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved ($300 from scratch)
discounts on multiples 3x and up

*Car club plaques *$100 + $25 design fee 3/16" steel Raw

Polishing $80

Chrome $100 

*Pendants* - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$70 each 1/8" Stainless polished mirror finish

$45 each 1/8" Regular Steel Raw

discounts on multiples


Also got these *2 very similar crown Cads i designed *- regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















*Car license plates* in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each










*Still have the sissybar and forks of west_13

forks and sissybar = $300 shipped - if some1 will plz take these soon - sissybar is now engraved on 2 sides, but needs to be polished on the 2nd side and ill redo the engraving on that second side
*
Brownie_602 or Lincolnsal ??? hit me up guys you know you want them  


















and i can make more parts to suite and compliment


*57F100 parts $180 no less shipped*

26" forks - Web design
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

Parts are still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" of the steering - I can also make additional parts to match these themes


































those parts are boxed already just needs a home and ill ship em the same day

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump parts for sale as above


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

with your water jet or cnc, does it use dedicated software for the driver? or is it a second party software? for example if its an omax machine, it runs omax software, or do you use second party like mach 3. 
can you design in the same software as the driver, or do you have to use a cad program, save it and open it in the driver to cut?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hi i am not sure about how the cutter transfers the file to the machine, i just design it in autocad and send to them as DXF or DWG file.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175(basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/assembly
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 12" - $40 - for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - for 26" (46 teeth): $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra

*Bike Club Plaques *- very intricate or lots of lettering or design from scratch + $25:

$75 raw steel

+ $70 Chrome

$145 chromed but no engraving

+ $140 ($60)polish and some ($80)engraving

= $285 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved ($300 from scratch)
discounts on multiples 3x and up

*Car club plaques *$100 + $25 design fee 3/16" steel Raw

Polishing $80

Chrome $100 

*Pendants* - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$70 each 1/8" Stainless polished mirror finish

$45 each 1/8" Regular Steel Raw

discounts on multiples


Also got these *2 very similar crown Cads i designed *- regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















*Car license plates* in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each










*Still have the sissybar and forks of west_13

forks and sissybar = $300 shipped - if some1 will plz take these soon - sissybar is now engraved on 2 sides, but needs to be polished on the 2nd side and ill redo the engraving on that second side
*
Brownie_602 or Lincolnsal ??? hit me up guys you know you want them  


















and i can make more parts to suite and compliment


*57F100 parts $180 no less shipped*

26" forks - Web design
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

Parts are still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" of the steering - I can also make additional parts to match these themes


































those parts are boxed already just needs a home and ill ship em the same day

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

if you want to compete with the competators your going to have to drop some of those prices i know jagsster makes a chrome plates bike plaques for 60 bucks just saying bro.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

No not really, i dont care, its because chrome is expensive up here in Canada. Customer can always get there stuff chromed closer to them.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ur askin $285 for a bike plaque. I can get 5 chrome plaques for about that price, 2 ingraved n chromed for cheaper then that, n 1 2tone for half that. GOOD LUCK ON UR SALES


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ur askin $285 for a bike plaque. I can get 5 chrome plaques for about that price, 2 ingraved n chromed for cheaper then that, n 1 2tone for half that. GOOD LUCK ON UR SALES


chrome cost a lot more over here.:yessad:


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

there is alot of platers here in cali.maybe you should contact some of them let them know what your doing then you can work out a deal with them on quanity


----------



## liljoker (Aug 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ur askin $285 for a bike plaque. I can get 5 chrome plaques for about that price, 2 ingraved n chromed for cheaper then that, n 1 2tone for half that. GOOD LUCK ON UR SALES


 Where i can get them i need some custom parts


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175(basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/assembly
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 12" - $40 - for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - for 26" (46 teeth): $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra

*Bike Club Plaques *- very intricate or lots of lettering or design from scratch + $25:

$75 raw steel

+ $70 Chrome

$145 chromed but no engraving

+ $140 ($60)polish and some ($80)engraving

= $285 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved ($300 from scratch)
discounts on multiples 3x and up

*Car club plaques *$100 + $25 design fee 3/16" steel Raw

Polishing $80

Chrome $100 

*Pendants* - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$70 each 1/8" Stainless polished mirror finish

$45 each 1/8" Regular Steel Raw

discounts on multiples


Also got these *2 very similar crown Cads i designed *- regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















*Car license plates* in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each










*Still have the sissybar and forks of west_13

forks and sissybar = $300 shipped - if some1 will plz take these soon - sissybar is now engraved on 2 sides, but needs to be polished on the 2nd side and ill redo the engraving on that second side
*
Brownie_602 or Lincolnsal ??? hit me up guys you know you want them  


















and i can make more parts to suite and compliment


*57F100 parts $180 no less shipped*

26" forks - Web design
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

Parts are still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" of the steering - I can also make additional parts to match these themes


































those parts are boxed already just needs a home and ill ship em the same day

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks for the bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175(basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/assembly
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 12" - $40 - for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - for 26" (46 teeth): $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra

*Bike Club Plaques *- very intricate or lots of lettering or design from scratch + $25:

$75 raw steel

+ $70 Chrome

$145 chromed but no engraving

+ $140 ($60)polish and some ($80)engraving

= $285 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved ($300 from scratch)
discounts on multiples 3x and up

*Car club plaques *$100 + $25 design fee 3/16" steel Raw

Polishing $80

Chrome $100 

*Pendants* - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$70 each 1/8" Stainless polished mirror finish

$45 each 1/8" Regular Steel Raw

discounts on multiples


Also got these *2 very similar crown Cads i designed *- regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















*Car license plates* in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each










*Still have the sissybar and forks of west_13

forks and sissybar = $300 shipped - if some1 will plz take these soon - sissybar is now engraved on 2 sides, but needs to be polished on the 2nd side and ill redo the engraving on that second side
*
Brownie_602 or Lincolnsal ??? hit me up guys you know you want them  


















and i can make more parts to suite and compliment


*57F100 parts $180 no less shipped*

26" forks - Web design
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

Parts are still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" of the steering - I can also make additional parts to match these themes


































those parts are boxed already just needs a home and ill ship em the same day

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $90 just the plates or $ 200 (basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/assembly
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 12" - $40 - for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - for 26" (46 teeth): $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra

*Bike Club Plaques *- very intricate or lots of lettering or design from scratch + $25:

$75 raw steel

+ $70 Chrome

$145 chromed but no engraving

+ $140 ($60)polish and some ($80)engraving

= $285 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved ($300 from scratch)
discounts on multiples 3x and up

*Car club plaques *$100 + $25 design fee 3/16" steel Raw

Polishing $80

Chrome $100 

*Pendants* - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$70 each 1/8" Stainless polished mirror finish

$45 each 1/8" Regular Steel Raw

discounts on multiples


Also got these *2 very similar crown Cads i designed *- regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















*Car license plates* in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each









*
forks and sissybar = $390 shipped - if some1 will plz take these soon - sissybar is now engraved on 2 sides, but needs to be polished on the 2nd side and ill redo the engraving on that second side
*


















and i can make more parts to suite and compliment


*57F100 parts $180 shipped*

26" forks - Web design
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

Parts are still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" of the steering - I can also make additional parts to match these themes


































those parts are boxed already just needs a home and ill ship em the same day

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

to the top


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)


Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $100 just the plates or $ 220 (basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 100 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/assembly
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 90 for 12" - $ 100 for 16" & 20" - $ 120 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 for 12" - $ 90 16" and 20" - $ 100 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 55
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 100 - 3/4" $120
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 12" - $40 - for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 50 - for 26" (46 teeth): $ 60
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 50 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 60
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 90 for 4x - $ 100 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 80.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $190 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 90 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 220 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 280 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 300 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 180

Shipping extra

*Bike Club Plaques *- very intricate or lots of lettering or design from scratch + $25:

$75 raw steel

+ $70 Chrome

$145 chromed but no engraving

+ $140 ($60)polish and some ($80)engraving

= $285 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved ($300 from scratch)
discounts on multiples 3x and up

*Car club plaques *$100 + $25 design fee 3/16" steel Raw

Polishing $80

Chrome $100 

*Pendants* - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$70 each 1/8" Stainless polished mirror finish

$45 each 1/8" Regular Steel Raw

discounts on multiples


Also got these *2 very similar crown Cads i designed *- regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















*Car license plates* in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each









*
forks and sissybar = $390 shipped - if some1 will plz take these soon - sissybar is now engraved on 2 sides, but needs to be polished on the 2nd side and ill redo the engraving on that second side
*


















and i can make more parts to suite and compliment


*57F100 parts $180 shipped*

26" forks - Web design
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

Parts are still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" of the steering - I can also make additional parts to match these themes


































those parts are boxed already just needs a home and ill ship em the same day

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have an OG 1972 Schwinn Coaster Krate frame and parts for sale on ebay - includes a springer fork as per my pictures above

item # 141448376569

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141448376569?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Fibreglass fenders for
sale 3x...
$200 + shipping about $50 give or take, you only pay real price


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)


Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $100 just the plates or $ 220 (basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 100 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/assembly
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 90 for 12" - $ 100 for 16" & 20" - $ 120 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 for 12" - $ 90 16" and 20" - $ 100 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 55
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 100 - 3/4" $120
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 12" - $40 - for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 50 - for 26" (46 teeth): $ 60
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 50 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 60
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 90 for 4x - $ 100 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 80.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $190 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 90 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 220 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 280 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 300 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 180

Shipping extra

*Bike Club Plaques *- very intricate or lots of lettering or design from scratch + $25:

$75 raw steel

+ $70 Chrome

$145 chromed but no engraving

+ $140 ($60)polish and some ($80)engraving

= $285 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved ($300 from scratch)
discounts on multiples 3x and up

*Car club plaques *$100 + $25 design fee 3/16" steel Raw

Polishing $80

Chrome $100 

*Pendants* - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$70 each 1/8" Stainless polished mirror finish

$45 each 1/8" Regular Steel Raw

discounts on multiples


Also got these *2 very similar crown Cads i designed *- regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















*Car license plates* in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each










forks $100

Sissybar: $150 + shipping or $250 for both fork and sissybar - i can no longer fix the side of both the pieces that the engraving doubled on its second pass. Polish it out, and get someone to do something on that side. Both pieces have good engraving on the same side, so when mounted one will be on the outside and the other would be on the Inside. 



















and i can make more parts to suite and compliment


*57F100 parts $180 shipped*

26" forks - Web design
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

Parts are still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" of the steering - I can also make additional parts to match these themes


































those parts are boxed already just needs a home and ill ship em the same day

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anything new to post?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

not really still have all these things for sale...prices negotiable


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Yo Jay!
Can you text me homie?
514-839-0859


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

PurpleLicious said:


> Yo Jay!
> Can you text me homie?
> 514-839-0859


yes sir


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)


Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $100 just the plates or $ 250 (basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $35 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 100 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/assembly
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 90 for 12" - $ 100 for 16" & 20" - $ 120 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 for 12" - $ 100 16" and 20" - $ 120 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 60
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 100 - 3/4" $120
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 12" - $50 - for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 60 - for 26" (46 teeth): $ 70
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 65 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 70
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 100 for 4x - $ 115 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 90.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $190 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 100 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 80 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 220 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 300 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 325 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 220

Shipping extra

*Bike Club Plaques *- very intricate or lots of lettering or design from scratch + $25:

$75 raw steel

+ $70 Chrome

$145 chromed but no engraving

+ $140 ($60)polish and some ($80)engraving

= $285 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved ($300 from scratch)

discounts on multiples 3x and up

*Car club plaques *$100 + $25 design fee 3/16" steel Raw

Polishing $80

Chrome $100 

discounts on multiples

*Pendants* - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$70 each 1/8" Stainless polished mirror finish

$45 each 1/8" Regular Steel Raw

discounts on multiples


*Car license plates* in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each












Sissybar: $100 + shipping - i can no longer fix the side of both the pieces that the engraving doubled on its second pass. Polish it out, and get someone to do something on that side. Both pieces have good engraving on the same side, so when mounted one will be on the outside and the other would be on the Inside. 












and i can make more parts to suite and compliment


*57F100 parts $180 shipped*

26" forks - Web design
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

Parts are still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" of the steering - I can also make additional parts to match these themes


































just needs a home and ill ship them

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bump tons of stuff for sale, frames, laser cut parts, twist parts, making custom laser cut parts


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

frame brake arm weld on tab
$15 shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut bike part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)


Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $100 just the plates or $ 250 (basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $35 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 100 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/assembly
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 90 for 12" - $ 100 for 16" & 20" - $ 120 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 80 for 12" - $ 100 16" and 20" - $ 120 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 60
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 100 - 3/4" $120
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 12" - $50 - for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 60 - for 26" (46 teeth): $ 70
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 65 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 70
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 100 for 4x - $ 115 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 90.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $190 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 100 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 80 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 220 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 300 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 325 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 220

Shipping extra

*Bike Club Plaques *- very intricate or lots of lettering or design from scratch + $25:

$75 raw steel

+ $70 Chrome

$145 chromed but no engraving

+ $140 ($60)polish and some ($80)engraving

= $285 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved ($300 from scratch)

discounts on multiples 3x and up

*Car club plaques *$100 + $25 design fee 3/16" steel Raw

Polishing $80

Chrome $100 

discounts on multiples

*Pendants* - very intricate or lots of lettering + $25:

$70 each 1/8" Stainless polished mirror finish

$45 each 1/8" Regular Steel Raw

discounts on multiples


*Car license plates* in 1/8" stainless : Like photo of cad - single layer base plate + 1 or 2 rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each












Sissybar: $100 + shipping - i can no longer fix the side of both the pieces that the engraving doubled on its second pass. Polish it out, and get someone to do something on that side. Both pieces have good engraving on the same side, so when mounted one will be on the outside and the other would be on the Inside. 












and i can make more parts to suite and compliment


*57F100 parts $180 shipped*

26" forks - Web design
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

Parts are still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" of the steering - I can also make additional parts to match these themes


































just needs a home and ill ship them

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## la_photos (Feb 1, 2016)

How do i get ahold of you?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Pm me or email me [email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mikey_B (Sep 20, 2016)

Interested in getting a few estimates from u


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok email me [email protected] if you havent already


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Complete set of cads designed for fun, for sale... $680 for complete cut set of whats there + shipping

forks
sissybar
knock-offs 4x
pedals - non rotating
fender braces
conti-kit - 4 bars plus rim holder
steering wheel
crown


----------

